# MUFE High Definition Foundation Discussion



## ame (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone tested the foundation and powder out? The reviews on the powder at MUA were pretty good, but there were only 3 for foundation.

I might give it a whirl this weekend but I was curious of the thoughts before I did so.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I tested the powder on the back of my hand and I'm luvin' it. 
It made my skin so soft, felt just like wearing a primer, in a powdery content. I'd say go for it, especially if money is not an issue..


----------



## bartp (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

you can find a review of the foundation on :
Miss Jeffreys Make Up: The ONLY Foundation I use for photography!

I tried the Chanel powder (the formula is pretty similar to MUFE's loose powder  HD) and it does give you a finish that no other talc based powder seems to be able to do


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I was wondering about this too.


----------



## seymone25 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I actually bought the foundation at the makeup show recently and I love it. It minimizes any imperfections, smoothes the skin,etc. I could go on and on. It is a good foundation.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I got the foundation and powder at the makeup show. I can also say this foundation is excellent. It is silicone based and is meant to mimic natural skin. Its not too mattifying nor is it too dewy. The coverage is excellent, its water resistant and blends in beautifully.
The powder is also perfect. Soft, colorless and impossible to overdo. Its great for touch ups too :-D


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

Ohh Im so happy that this is being discussed
Im waiting for it to come out in Canada but I dont think its here quite yet, Im about to phone my MUFE counter and ask!
How would you all say it compares to say studio fix fluid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  !! TIA.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

Incase anyones interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - MAKE UP FOR EVER - HD MAKEUP


----------



## ame (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I am going to try to check it out today when I return some things at Sephora. I hope they have a shade somewhere close to me. They tend to not be yellow enough.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

the finishing powder is already up on sephora's site. when is the foundation going to be on there?


----------



## frocher (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

You can purchase the HD stuff directly from the MUFE website.  The powder is wonderful.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

Thanks, Frocher.  Here's the MUFE site.

Sephora.com has the powder now, but not all of the stores do.  

We did an article on these items in January.  At that time, they had planned for widespread distribution in the US by Sep '08.  Specktra Beauty News - The HD Cosmetics Movement


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

Does anyone know the ingredients for the foundation?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I can never get on the MUFE site
and Ive tried every month or so for probably a year
I used to just think it was down
but I can NEVER get on it.
I have to look at the Sears.ca MUFE section.
Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Ikara (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I have no problems at all with the site
Any reviews of this foundation on oily skin?


----------



## ame (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I was unable to track down the foundation since our Sephora doesn't have it yet but I got the powder.  (the SA's had no idea what I was talking about!)

I have used it now for a full week. And it's going back.

It doesn't do anything...other than make an absolute mess of my bathroom. It does nothing to set my makeup, no matter which I use.  I keep wondering when the so-called "airbrushing" effect will kick in and make my face look good. Right now it just seems to absorb my makeup and fade it and flake it all away within an hour. I tried it alone, no oil control, none at all. And it made my skin actually look...I dunno, dry and blah. It does not work with other foundations too well. But since MUFE doesn't have a foundation anywhere near my skintone, I guess I can't test that theory with theirs.

Not worth the $30, IMO.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

Hmm I wanna buy a new foundation and I've been thinking of trying out a MUFE one, maybe I'll wait till this is out in stores.


----------



## amoona (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I bought it and I use it on top of MUFE Lift Liquid and I have been getting so many compliments on my skin. I'm honestly never happy with my MAC foundation on myself - maybe it's because I just want something new. I always wonder why it doesn't look like "that" on me ya know. 

I can't wait to get the HD foundation. I rather check it out in person so that I can get the correct color. Unless someone knows what would be the same coloring as a #3 Lift Liquid?!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

I agree.  I love the powder.  It is a very light/fine consistency, but once you get the hang of it, it is easier to contain and apply.  I was pleased with the results.  You do notice a difference.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD makeup*

You can mix the HD powder with your favourite loose powder.  Just stir it in real well, your current powder will be a little silkier.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 13, 2008)

*MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Has anyone tried the new Makeup Forever High Definition Foundation yet? I saw it at Sephora and wish I would have gotten a sample.. The packaging is gorgeous and it comes in SO many colors. If anyone has tried this, could they tell me if it broke them out and if it really is seamless and natural looking (like MUFE claims)? I'm so excited about this new foundation!!


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Yes it is. A girl friend of mine started using it and her skin looks so natural.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'd love to try this but MUFE is only available via mail order here in the UK.  I wanna try before I buy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are there any colour comparisons for shades?  I wanna know what shade to get (I'm MAC NC40)... 

So what is it that makes this foundation good for HD purposes? i.e. ingredients?


----------



## couturesista (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I received a sample yesterday and I'm in love! I'm going straight to Sephora and hand over $40 . The color matched perfectly into my skin with no extra work needed. I'm a NC50 in Tech and in MUFE HD 178. I picked that color initially at first sight and then the MA colorswatched 3 different spots on my face. I love it!


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I would love to try it but I wear nc50 in select spf foundation. But nc 50 in tech is too dark. This is driving me crazy


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm trying this as soon as the Sephora near me has it.


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i am obsessed with mufe esp their hd line!!! i loooove it &&never have i gotten as many compliments on my skin as i have since i changed over to mufe. not even with mac, lol!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Does anyone know the equivalent for MUFE HD Foundation to MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NC25?


----------



## Anglc81 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

This foundation is most definitely worth the 40 bucks and then some!  I purchased it at the Make-up Trade Show in June and have been loving it ever since.  Along with the HD Powder its heaven!  I break out easily and have had no problems with this foundation.  Good luck!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

im SUCH a firm MUFE believer. must pick this up immediately. i <3 their foundations


----------



## toby_is_cute (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I so want to try the foundation and the powder! I've got to go to Sephora and check it out. I am just worried about breakouts as I have acne-prone skin.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Thanks everybody.. I'm so excited to go buy it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope it doesn't break me out.. My skin just recovered from MAC Mineralize Satinfinish (which was a disaster acne-wise for my skin :[ )


----------



## damsel (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I would love to try it but I wear nc50 in select spf foundation. But nc 50 in tech is too dark. This is driving me crazy_

 
i'm nc50 in mineralize satinfinish & nc45/50 in studio finish. i picked up 177 in mufe hd, try that.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am grabbing a sample of this next week when I run up to the mall for Cult of Cherry.  I hope it works for me, Kim K's skin always looks amazing.


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I love it! I break out everytime I change foundation regardless of what kind but I didn't with the High Def. I apply it with a MAC brush and it looks like my skin is airbrushed- the coverage is good too and it last all day without looking "makeupy"


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Update: I went to Sephora and the MA spent some time deciding between two colors for me (115 and 118 I think? Can't remember..) So we finally decided 115 because it literally melted into my skin. And of course they were completely sold out EVERYWHERE in Arizona of the 115 (apparently it's a popular color, which I don't get because it's the second lightest color.. and everybody here loves to look "orange"). So the MA gave me two weeks of samples and located the foundation online and ordered it for me. 

What do I think? I just tried it today, and despite the 105 degree, kinda humid weather, it's still perfect (I applied it at 6:30AM and it's 1:30 here now). I used the 182 MAC Brush and stippled it on. It's as good as they say it is.. It's seamless, smooth, with a fresh, neither dewy or matte finish. Foundation gets seriously cakey on me really easily because my skin is crazy dry, and this applies SO smooth and doesn't get cakey at all. I'm beyond impressed.. I'm in love!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Update: I went to Sephora and the MA spent some time deciding between two colors for me (115 and 118 I think? Can't remember..) So we finally decided 115 because it literally melted into my skin. And of course they were completely sold out EVERYWHERE in Arizona of the 115 (apparently it's a popular color, which I don't get because it's the second lightest color.. and everybody here loves to look "orange"). So the MA gave me two weeks of samples and located the foundation online and ordered it for me. 

What do I think? I just tried it today, and despite the 105 degree, kinda humid weather, it's still perfect (I applied it at 6:30AM and it's 1:30 here now). I used the 182 MAC Brush and stippled it on. It's as good as they say it is.. It's seamless, smooth, with a fresh, neither dewy or matte finish. Foundation gets seriously cakey on me really easily because my skin is crazy dry, and this applies SO smooth and doesn't get cakey at all. I'm beyond impressed.. I'm in love!_

 
Don't you just love it! I just want to wear it all day everyday and night. I'm tempted to go and purchase two more bottles for backup, because its selling like crazy! I want to try the HD powder, maybe I'll get a sample first and see how that works for me, I'm glad u had good results like I did.


----------



## mittens (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

This is great for people looking for a full coverage foundation! I prefer sheer coverage, so I use the Face & Body foundation.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Now I ser want to try this! I saw it at sephora the other day but didnt see anything special about it. Im def going back now though.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Don't you just love it! I just want to wear it all day everyday and night. I'm tempted to go and purchase two more bottles for backup, because its selling like crazy! I want to try the HD powder, maybe I'll get a sample first and see how that works for me, I'm glad u had good results like I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Omg yes! I'm so thrilled I bought it. I am also tempted to buy backups haha  And the HD Powder is supposed to be gold.. But I already have Laura Mercier's Loose Powder and the BE Mineral Veil.. so I'll wait till I run out of those (even though it's soo tempting).

And I definitely don't think it's full coverage! It provides coverage that you can build. But what thrills me is that it literally never gets cakey, and that's _always_ been a problem with me. It looks so, so natural and lasts all day. I sound like a spokesperson, but gah! It's bliss.


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I tried their HD powder on top of my Mineralize Satinfinish foundation and it made it look incredible. I'm going to get the powder first since I currently own two MAC foundations which I need to used up before I pick up the HD foundation. Besides, the powder made the two foundations that I own (Satinfinish and Full Coverage) look HD. 
So until then I'm going to resist the urge to buy the HD foundation and just stick with the powder.


----------



## pat (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

So, I stopped by Sephora yesterday because I've been dying to try this!  The makeup artist took her time matching me (which was great!), but the only con was that she was matched my face, but didn't take off the foundation I was already wearing. :/

While she was cleaning her brush (OMG HEAVEN SENT, thank goodness) I wiped off my foundation and it was a perfect match.

We ended up with the #128. I'm currently using MAC's NC40 in Studio Tech.  I asked for a sample and here is what I thought... 

I think the only thing I don't like about the foundation is that I feel that it feels sticky on my face..  Maybe it's because I didn't put a primer or my oil control. hahaha... I also didn't put enough loose powder on?

I'm really interested on how the loose powder will enhance the appearance of the foundation. hm..........

I'm going to have to try it again tomorrow and see how everything works out with my regular skin care regime.  I'll update you all soon!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I bought this foundation last week and so far i love it.
it feels great on my skin.  it doesnt feel heavy or cakey.
and it has great staying power.  and no break outs.

i think i may stick with this one for a while.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Has anyone here that's Nc37-Nc40 bought this foundation? If so, what color did you get or recommend to get. Thanks.


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Omg yes! I'm so thrilled I bought it. I am also tempted to buy backups haha  And the HD Powder is supposed to be gold.. But I already have Laura Mercier's Loose Powder and the BE Mineral Veil.. so I'll wait till I run out of those (even though it's soo tempting).

And I definitely don't think it's full coverage! It provides coverage that you can build. But what thrills me is that it literally never gets cakey, and that's always been a problem with me. It looks so, so natural and lasts all day. I sound like a spokesperson, but gah! It's bliss._

 
i agree with you it is most definitely not a full coverage foundation only. i think you can make it sheer or full depending on how much you use. i usually have pretty flawless skin on a normal day to day basis [thank you retin-a!] and i only like to use sheer coverage that day cuz i DESPISE the caked on feeling. but, occassionally i will have some break outs and then i just use a little more of the foundation and i'm good to go.

rachybloom, invest in the hd powder...it is instant love!! it blows be mineral veil into the dust. try it, you'll love it!! i know it's expensive but i've had my powder now for like 4 months or so and i use it every single day and there's like 3/4's of it left.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hmmm..I'm interested in trying this foundation. Any of you girlies that has it should post up a pic of you with it on! =D It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I bought it the other day and there are soooo many shades firstly.  Secondly it is rather sheer but very buildable and when you build it, the color stays the same and doesn't look cakey or discolored in the areas where you put more foundation.  I love it, it looks natural and seamless and  your skin feels light and can breathe easily.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'll try posting pictures tomorrow if I get a chance. Just an update: I moved into my new apartment today (yay starting college) and it was probably 115 degrees outside. My apartment is on the third floor and I took the stairs everytime to move my stuff in (anything to burn more calories!). I was walking around everywhere outside all day and the MUFE HD Foundation didn't budge, didn't oxidize, and didn't melt.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm curious how this compares to f&b in terms of coverage and finish. I'm going to pick up a sample of both f&b and HD on Saturday, I can't wait!


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I really want to try this! It sucks that I don't have a Sephora close by.


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

now - i am def getting samples for me to try out. this is the first ever foundation i will buy.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I really want to try this! It sucks that I don't have a Sephora close by._

 
Me too...I hate living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

oops sorry i forgot to say thank you ladies for sharing the info about it. SO, Big thanks from me.


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i after trying this, i was ready to chuck my studio fix fluid into the garbage bin.  i didn't realize how bad my old foundation looked on me until i saw how good MUFE HD looks!  as some pointed out, the coverage is not as heavy as studio fix fluid -- but the quality of the coverage is totally a worthwhile trade off.  even in direct sunlight, you can't see my make up (I couldn't beleive how good it looked in the mirror of my car's sunshade!!) with studio fix, not matter how well i blended, you could always see the microparticals and texture when you looked up close that are a dead give away for foundation face.


----------



## red (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I did some swatches in this thread


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I did some swatches in this thread_

 
Thank you so much for the swatches! I have similar coloring to yours and those pics gave me a much better idea


----------



## red (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Thank you so much for the swatches! I have similar coloring to yours and those pics gave me a much better idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the 118, which is the next color up is too beige, so I'll get the 117, which when applied, blends right into the skin for a flawless look (without looking like you're wearing anything).


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hmm... I second the request for a comparison between this and face and body! 

With NO MUFE in Australia... I really want some advice before attempting to order it from overseas! 

How do these two compare? Anyone? I have Face and Body- though I suspect it's the old formula with the mineral oil in it, and find it looks GORGEOUS- absolutely like I have nothing on my face, but a bit pore clogging if I use it on a daily basis- it's ok if I use it once or twice a week. I do get more oily with it on, than with my MSFN on though...

Does this foundation have the same flawless disappear into your skin kind of effect as the Face and Body one? Is the coverage better than with Face and Body? 

So many questions... with so few answers lol 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I also can't wait to try this foundation ! Do the shades all tend to run dark ? I don't wear MAC foundation now but I am light/medium skin with yellow/olive undertones so I just assumed I would be Soft Sand (120) or Desert (123)... but if they run dark maybe Marble (117) will be better for me ...


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I've been eyeing this foundation for so long! But I never have the funds for me to actually buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This thread makes me want it even more!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I have this foundation. To me, its just okay. I might return it though and purchase something else.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_I also can't wait to try this foundation ! Do the shades all tend to run dark ? I don't wear MAC foundation now but I am light/medium skin with yellow/olive undertones so I just assumed I would be Soft Sand (120) or Desert (123)... but if they run dark maybe Marble (117) will be better for me ..._

 
I don't know what shade you would be but they don't run dark.


----------



## Hessah (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

BEST FOUNDATION EVER! 

I use #160 and it's a perfect match. I didn't like the HD powder though, It turns grey-ish on me


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got my samples of the HD foundation and the Face and Body yesterday at Sephora. I don't really like the F&B because when I have it on it looks exactly the same as my MAC Select Tint tinted moisturizer. The HD foundation is really nice though. It has a silky texture and goes on easily. It has great coverage and in natural daylight looks exactly like my skin. It's not a dewy foundation, which I like. It's also not too matte either, just the right finish that looks like natural skin. I've tried both of them out at home, but tonight I'm going to wear the HD to a baseball game so see how it holds up to the heat and humidity. 

For reference I'm an NC40 in Studio Fix powder and Select Tint, and 153 matches me pretty well.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Does Sephora give out samples like MAC does?


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm not sure if Sephora gives out samples, they should!  They probably will do it on your face idk if they'll give u a full on tester but you don't know unless you try!


----------



## LRMakeup (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I looooove this foundation!

I purchased their package at IMATS this year and have been using in on set for a few weeks. You can definitley tell the difference, especially when mixed with their HD Powder. 

I haven't worn it myself yet, so I can't tell you how it works for everyday wear.... but I do recommend it!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

So HD foundation is the hot item right now.  Here's what I know and have seen so far:

It's an Oil-free, fragrance free formula.  It has a natural finish, so it's neither matte or dewy.  It does have a radiance to it, but not a very "wet" look.  Great for sensitive skin, all skin types, but oily skin is really going to want to press a loose powder into this foundation, because it doesn't matte down on its own and will be very mobile on your face if you have any surface oil.  That was my biggest concern with it. 
 A great way to combat this is to prime the skin with their All-Matte primer, apply the foundation, and press it into the skin with a powder puff and Super Matte Loose Powder instead of HD powder.  The reason I recommend Super Matte instead is because HD Powder is not meant to be a mattifying powder, and SMLP is.  Oily skin needs those extra oil absorbing properties that Super Matte provides that HD doesn't have.  You'll still get a flawless shade, flawless coverage, and a natural look that doesn't look heavy or cakey.  You'll just be able to work a matte finish and not worry about it sliding around during the day.

Also, Women of Color should really try the No 4 HD Primer (it's orange.)  The orange tint looks really deceiving and scary, but it's great because it primes the skin, it's slightly hydrating (but not oily) and the orange color counteracts discoloration on the skin and warms up the complexion to fight off ashiness.  

Fairer skins will really love the No 1 (green) or No 5 (blue) primers.  Obviously, for those of us who are okay with basic color theory, the green primer will counter act excess redness in the skin.  It's not going to make the red disappear immediately, but it will prevent the redness from coming through the foundation, and you won't have to use as much.  The pale blue primer is a brightener.  Sometimes fairer skins tend to be dull because the skin can be thin or fragile, so the blue primer brightens up the complexion without making it look unnatural.  

For those of you who want to incorporate this foundation into your kit, but are concerned about their being so many shades, it's really very easy to mix because it's got such a great fluid texture.  There are 25 shades, but you could easily mix up 5 to 7 of them and get a great range, especially if you blend in some Flash Colors.

I recently went to Master Class with MUFE's national artists J'Me and David, and the purpose of our MC was to learn to create flawless complexion with ANY product.  They decided to focus on flash color and star powder because it was the easiest.  They gave us each a random F&B foundation color, No. 0 Perfecting Primer, regardless of our model's skintone, and 5 flash colors (please don't ask me for the numbers lol)  Pale green, pale blue, yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown.  Our "mission" was to use the foundation we were given, plus the flash colors to mix up a custom shade and apply it to our model.  J'Me did a demo on me, she used Face & Body #6 (not even CLOSE!!!) and blended in the yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown Flash Colors.  It looked flawless.

You can do the exact same thing with HD Foundation, No 0 HD Primer, and the same 5 flash colors, that way you don't have to buy a million foundations to match everybody.  It sounds crazy to do because flash colors are so heavy, but you're just using them for the pigment to create undertones and depth, the HD foundation gives you the flawless texture.  It's brilliant!  


Sorry for going on and on, but getting education on this brand and these particular products (because EVERYBODY wants HD Foundation) is really exciting to me =)


----------



## April47 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I know you've already bought it but I just wanted to suggest Makeup Alley to you. Not sure if you know about it, but it's a website where real people like us can go to rate products and see the feedback for products they'd like you try.

I absolutely LOVE that website. It has saved me a lot of money. Haha. Have fun, it can be addicting.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meanjeanster* 

 
_I'm not sure if Sephora gives out samples, they should! They probably will do it on your face idk if they'll give u a full on tester but you don't know unless you try!_

 
Yea I'm going to MAC tomorrow and Sephora is one store down so I will try. I just want to be able to try it out in different lighting at home and stuff.


----------



## missmacqtr (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i bought #155 and it looks great on my skin i really would like to buy a nother bottle, i'm NC 35 and 40 sometimes.


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So HD foundation is the hot item right now. Here's what I know and have seen so far:

It's an Oil-free, fragrance free formula. It has a natural finish, so it's neither matte or dewy. It does have a radiance to it, but not a very "wet" look. Great for sensitive skin, all skin types, but oily skin is really going to want to press a loose powder into this foundation, because it doesn't matte down on its own and will be very mobile on your face if you have any surface oil. That was my biggest concern with it. 
A great way to combat this is to prime the skin with their All-Matte primer, apply the foundation, and press it into the skin with a powder puff and Super Matte Loose Powder instead of HD powder. The reason I recommend Super Matte instead is because HD Powder is not meant to be a mattifying powder, and SMLP is. Oily skin needs those extra oil absorbing properties that Super Matte provides that HD doesn't have. You'll still get a flawless shade, flawless coverage, and a natural look that doesn't look heavy or cakey. You'll just be able to work a matte finish and not worry about it sliding around during the day.

Also, Women of Color should really try the No 4 HD Primer (it's orange.) The orange tint looks really deceiving and scary, but it's great because it primes the skin, it's slightly hydrating (but not oily) and the orange color counteracts discoloration on the skin and warms up the complexion to fight off ashiness. 

Fairer skins will really love the No 1 (green) or No 5 (blue) primers. Obviously, for those of us who are okay with basic color theory, the green primer will counter act excess redness in the skin. It's not going to make the red disappear immediately, but it will prevent the redness from coming through the foundation, and you won't have to use as much. The pale blue primer is a brightener. Sometimes fairer skins tend to be dull because the skin can be thin or fragile, so the blue primer brightens up the complexion without making it look unnatural. 

For those of you who want to incorporate this foundation into your kit, but are concerned about their being so many shades, it's really very easy to mix because it's got such a great fluid texture. There are 25 shades, but you could easily mix up 5 to 7 of them and get a great range, especially if you blend in some Flash Colors.

I recently went to Master Class with MUFE's national artists J'Me and David, and the purpose of our MC was to learn to create flawless complexion with ANY product. They decided to focus on flash color and star powder because it was the easiest. They gave us each a random F&B foundation color, No. 0 Perfecting Primer, regardless of our model's skintone, and 5 flash colors (please don't ask me for the numbers lol) Pale green, pale blue, yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown. Our "mission" was to use the foundation we were given, plus the flash colors to mix up a custom shade and apply it to our model. J'Me did a demo on me, she used Face & Body #6 (not even CLOSE!!!) and blended in the yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown Flash Colors. It looked flawless.

You can do the exact same thing with HD Foundation, No 0 HD Primer, and the same 5 flash colors, that way you don't have to buy a million foundations to match everybody. It sounds crazy to do because flash colors are so heavy, but you're just using them for the pigment to create undertones and depth, the HD foundation gives you the flawless texture. It's brilliant! 


Sorry for going on and on, but getting education on this brand and these particular products (because EVERYBODY wants HD Foundation) is really exciting to me =)_

 
I have really fair skin with a hint of rosacea and I love the HD foundation and found one that matches my skin color perfectly. Do you think I need to try a primer or flash color to counteract the redness?


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So HD foundation is the hot item right now. Here's what I know and have seen so far:

It's an Oil-free, fragrance free formula. It has a natural finish, so it's neither matte or dewy. It does have a radiance to it, but not a very "wet" look. Great for sensitive skin, all skin types, but oily skin is really going to want to press a loose powder into this foundation, because it doesn't matte down on its own and will be very mobile on your face if you have any surface oil. That was my biggest concern with it. 
A great way to combat this is to prime the skin with their All-Matte primer, apply the foundation, and press it into the skin with a powder puff and Super Matte Loose Powder instead of HD powder. The reason I recommend Super Matte instead is because HD Powder is not meant to be a mattifying powder, and SMLP is. Oily skin needs those extra oil absorbing properties that Super Matte provides that HD doesn't have. You'll still get a flawless shade, flawless coverage, and a natural look that doesn't look heavy or cakey. You'll just be able to work a matte finish and not worry about it sliding around during the day.

Also, Women of Color should really try the No 4 HD Primer (it's orange.) The orange tint looks really deceiving and scary, but it's great because it primes the skin, it's slightly hydrating (but not oily) and the orange color counteracts discoloration on the skin and warms up the complexion to fight off ashiness. 

Fairer skins will really love the No 1 (green) or No 5 (blue) primers. Obviously, for those of us who are okay with basic color theory, the green primer will counter act excess redness in the skin. It's not going to make the red disappear immediately, but it will prevent the redness from coming through the foundation, and you won't have to use as much. The pale blue primer is a brightener. Sometimes fairer skins tend to be dull because the skin can be thin or fragile, so the blue primer brightens up the complexion without making it look unnatural. 

For those of you who want to incorporate this foundation into your kit, but are concerned about their being so many shades, it's really very easy to mix because it's got such a great fluid texture. There are 25 shades, but you could easily mix up 5 to 7 of them and get a great range, especially if you blend in some Flash Colors.

I recently went to Master Class with MUFE's national artists J'Me and David, and the purpose of our MC was to learn to create flawless complexion with ANY product. They decided to focus on flash color and star powder because it was the easiest. They gave us each a random F&B foundation color, No. 0 Perfecting Primer, regardless of our model's skintone, and 5 flash colors (please don't ask me for the numbers lol) Pale green, pale blue, yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown. Our "mission" was to use the foundation we were given, plus the flash colors to mix up a custom shade and apply it to our model. J'Me did a demo on me, she used Face & Body #6 (not even CLOSE!!!) and blended in the yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown Flash Colors. It looked flawless.

You can do the exact same thing with HD Foundation, No 0 HD Primer, and the same 5 flash colors, that way you don't have to buy a million foundations to match everybody. It sounds crazy to do because flash colors are so heavy, but you're just using them for the pigment to create undertones and depth, the HD foundation gives you the flawless texture. It's brilliant! 


Sorry for going on and on, but getting education on this brand and these particular products (because EVERYBODY wants HD Foundation) is really exciting to me =)_

 
Thank you so much for all that information MAC_Pixie! I'm definately going to look more into getting this product now


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bagpuss* 

 
_I have really fair skin with a hint of rosacea and I love the HD foundation and found one that matches my skin color perfectly. Do you think I need to try a primer or flash color to counteract the redness?_

 
Go for the green HD primer.  You'll love it and it's really going to help you get a great even coverage without having to layer the foundation over your redness.  Ask for a sample if you're still on the fence.


----------



## smoohead (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just picked this up today. I'm a NC35-37 in studio fix fluid and the girls at Sephora matched me with #140 (Soft Beige). I'm also trying NARS oil free in St. Tropez and we'll see which one works better on me! I haven't had a good foundation in ages, so I sure hope this works!


----------



## smoohead (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Oh and the HD microfinish powder I got with the foundation is very soft and silky but it's WHITE. They assured me that it goes on translucent but it kind of reminds me of baby powder and I am hoping it doesn't wash me out. If I like this on me, I will probably go back and purchase the kabuki brush as well.


----------



## makeba (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

MAC PIXIE04 i need your professional advice as to what foundation would you suggest for me in MUFE? i like a matte finish. i have oily t-zone. i currently wear nw40 in mac. Can you help a sistah out please? PM me if you would so that way i get the info please


----------



## sugypop1 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am an NC45 in Studio Fix power and HD #173 is a perfect match for me.


----------



## sweetface (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Ok so for someone who has tried both Face and Body and the HD, which do you like better for very light coverage? I have face and body and absolutely love it b/c it's very light and doesn't look like makeup at all. I haven't tried the HD, and am on the fence because I haven't even made a dent in my bottle of F&B but am now lemming for the HD, lol.


----------



## smoohead (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_i bought #155 and it looks great on my skin i really would like to buy a nother bottle, i'm NC 35 and 40 sometimes._

 
Yeaaah, the one they gave me is too light on my skin. I am going to go back and get the 155 instead tomorrow.


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I really really want this now...

Does anyone know how this fares on acne prone skin?


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I tried a sample I really like it


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Is the *HD Microfinish Powder* anything special?

It says 100% silica, is that's all that is in it or do they just mean the silica in it is 100% real?

Either way, what do you girls think? I want something thats going to make my face look almost photoshopped when I take pictures as far as smooth/evenness


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_Ok so for someone who has tried both Face and Body and the HD, which do you like better for very light coverage? I have face and body and absolutely love it b/c it's very light and doesn't look like makeup at all. I haven't tried the HD, and am on the fence because I haven't even made a dent in my bottle of F&B but am now lemming for the HD, lol._

 
If you like sheer coverage, stick with your F&B. Also, HD foundation isn't waterproof/sweat resistant like F&B is.  The HD Foundation isn't LE, it'll be around permanently.  Finish your F&B first, and then if you're still wanting to try HD, go to a Sephora and get a sample.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I really really want this now...

Does anyone know how this fares on acne prone skin?_

 
It should be fine, it's oil-free and fragrance-free, so it's non irritating.  My trainers told me it's perfect for sensitive skins and acne-prone skins.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Is the *HD Microfinish Powder* anything special?

It says 100% silica, is that's all that is in it or do they just mean the silica in it is 100% real?

Either way, what do you girls think? I want something thats going to make my face look almost photoshopped when I take pictures as far as smooth/evenness_

 

Both.  The HD Powder is made of 100% mineral silica, not synthetic materials.  It doesn't have any talc or starch or anything, which is why it feels so silky when you touch it.  I would definitely try it out, it gives the most beautiful finish, especially when applied with a stippling brush or nylon powder brush.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So HD foundation is the hot item right now. Here's what I know and have seen so far:

It's an Oil-free, fragrance free formula. It has a natural finish, so it's neither matte or dewy. It does have a radiance to it, but not a very "wet" look. Great for sensitive skin, all skin types, but oily skin is really going to want to press a loose powder into this foundation, because it doesn't matte down on its own and will be very mobile on your face if you have any surface oil. That was my biggest concern with it. 
A great way to combat this is to prime the skin with their All-Matte primer, apply the foundation, and press it into the skin with a powder puff and Super Matte Loose Powder instead of HD powder. The reason I recommend Super Matte instead is because HD Powder is not meant to be a mattifying powder, and SMLP is. Oily skin needs those extra oil absorbing properties that Super Matte provides that HD doesn't have. You'll still get a flawless shade, flawless coverage, and a natural look that doesn't look heavy or cakey. You'll just be able to work a matte finish and not worry about it sliding around during the day.

Also, Women of Color should really try the No 4 HD Primer (it's orange.) The orange tint looks really deceiving and scary, but it's great because it primes the skin, it's slightly hydrating (but not oily) and the orange color counteracts discoloration on the skin and warms up the complexion to fight off ashiness. 

Fairer skins will really love the No 1 (green) or No 5 (blue) primers. Obviously, for those of us who are okay with basic color theory, the green primer will counter act excess redness in the skin. It's not going to make the red disappear immediately, but it will prevent the redness from coming through the foundation, and you won't have to use as much. The pale blue primer is a brightener. Sometimes fairer skins tend to be dull because the skin can be thin or fragile, so the blue primer brightens up the complexion without making it look unnatural. 

For those of you who want to incorporate this foundation into your kit, but are concerned about their being so many shades, it's really very easy to mix because it's got such a great fluid texture. There are 25 shades, but you could easily mix up 5 to 7 of them and get a great range, especially if you blend in some Flash Colors.

I recently went to Master Class with MUFE's national artists J'Me and David, and the purpose of our MC was to learn to create flawless complexion with ANY product. They decided to focus on flash color and star powder because it was the easiest. They gave us each a random F&B foundation color, No. 0 Perfecting Primer, regardless of our model's skintone, and 5 flash colors (please don't ask me for the numbers lol) Pale green, pale blue, yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown. Our "mission" was to use the foundation we were given, plus the flash colors to mix up a custom shade and apply it to our model. J'Me did a demo on me, she used Face & Body #6 (not even CLOSE!!!) and blended in the yellow, salmon-orange, and dark brown Flash Colors. It looked flawless.

You can do the exact same thing with HD Foundation, No 0 HD Primer, and the same 5 flash colors, that way you don't have to buy a million foundations to match everybody. It sounds crazy to do because flash colors are so heavy, but you're just using them for the pigment to create undertones and depth, the HD foundation gives you the flawless texture. It's brilliant! 


Sorry for going on and on, but getting education on this brand and these particular products (because EVERYBODY wants HD Foundation) is really exciting to me =)_

 

Girl! you are always so helpful. Seriously! Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, I have:
NC15 (mac shade) colored skin.
Somewhat oily, not terrible, but enough that I can classify my skin as oily.
Some acne and an overall tint of redness.

From what you said, I'm going to consider buying:

1. The green primer No.1 (im so excited about this, its the kind of thing ive been looking for)
2. All-Matte primer (I love those matte primers)
3. HD Foundation
4: Super Matte Powder

What would you rec for under eye concealers and acne concealers?

Thankyou so much.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

MAC Pixie - you have provided such wonderful information in this thread - thank you!  I think I am going to give this foundation a whirl - I just got the MAC Mineralize Satin Finish - but it did not agree with my skin so back it goes (a shame because it looks beautiful on). I love many other MUFE products so I am keen to try this.

Thank you again for such an informative and helpful post!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_4: Super Matte Powder_

 
Just wanted to say - if you have not used this powder before - you are in for a treat.  Very finely milled and controls oil (if you need that) beautifully.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Just wanted to say - if you have not used this powder before - you are in for a treat. Very finely milled and controls oil (if you need that) beautifully._

 

Ive never tried it before! Im very excited.
As of right now I use Mac studio fix fluid and powder...
and that isnt working. The coverage is PERFECT and exactly what I want,
but its not agreeing with my skin.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Anyone know what shade might work for very pale skin with yellow undertones (NC15 or lighter)? I'm thinking 117?


----------



## toby_is_cute (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just tried the powder today and I love it! It's very different form Mineral Veil. It feels like silk when you put it on. It just disappears and feel amazing! My skin is oily and I still had to do a mid-day degreasing LOL, as usual, but this powder gives a really nice finish. I can't wait to try the foundation!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Im sooooooo excited to go to Sephora and demand the samples. Thanks mac pixie!


----------



## msashlay (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_MAC PIXIE04 i need your professional advice as to what foundation would you suggest for me in MUFE? i like a matte finish. i have oily t-zone. i currently wear nw40 in mac. Can you help a sistah out please? PM me if you would so that way i get the info please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 MUFE Mat Velvet+ is perfect for you. Great coverage, matte finish and wonderful for oily skin.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girl! you are always so helpful. Seriously! Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I have:
NC15 (mac shade) colored skin.
Somewhat oily, not terrible, but enough that I can classify my skin as oily.
Some acne and an overall tint of redness.

From what you said, I'm going to consider buying:

1. The green primer No.1 (im so excited about this, its the kind of thing ive been looking for)
2. All-Matte primer (I love those matte primers)
3. HD Foundation
4: Super Matte Powder

What would you rec for under eye concealers and acne concealers?
Be careful with getting 2 different primers; the all-mat has a silicone texture to it, and the HD Primer has a more lotion type texture, the all-mat could ball off if you put it on top, so if you're going to use both, use the all-matte first.

Thankyou so much._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Ive never tried it before! Im very excited.
As of right now I use Mac studio fix fluid and powder...
and that isnt working. The coverage is PERFECT and exactly what I want,
but its not agreeing with my skin._

 
You would probably like Mat Velvet honestly, if you like SFF.  HD Foundation isn't matte like SFF.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Anyone know what shade might work for very pale skin with yellow undertones (NC15 or lighter)? I'm thinking 117?_

 
I would try 117.  The colors before it are most pink and beige shades.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Ooohh... I want this! Shame we don't have MUFE in the UK. My brother is going to NYC next week and I might ask him to get me this. 

I'm NC25 and have MV+ in 30 porcelain. I can't work out if I have olive, yellow or beige undertones though. I think I might be olive or yellow, when I've tried beige family shades from EM I have looked ashy.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am MAC NC40-42, what color do you guys suggest I get for the HD DEF foundation? I am looking for something that is full coverage...TIA


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bagpuss* 

 
_I love it! I break out everytime I change foundation regardless of what kind but I didn't with the High Def. I apply it with a MAC brush and it looks like my skin is airbrushed- the coverage is good too and it last all day without looking "makeupy"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what MAC brush are you using with the HD foundation?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I would try 117.  The colors before it are most pink and beige shades._

 
Thank you! In case that's too dark for me, what is the lightest beige shade?


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_You would probably like Mat Velvet honestly, if you like SFF. HD Foundation isn't matte like SFF._

 


I love the coverage studio fix fluid gives but I am looking to gravitate away form a matte foundation and give something else a try, that and the fact that it doesnt agree with my skin is why I'm thinking of a change to HD


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I love the coverage studio fix fluid gives but I am looking to gravitate away form a matte foundation and give something else a try, that and the fact that it doesnt agree with my skin is why I'm thinking of a change to HD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I ordered the HD foundation from Sephora last week - will post my thoughts here when I receive it and have worn it.  Will try it with the Super Matte loose powder!  I have oily skin too and usually wear things with a pretty matte finish.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got samples of this and LOVE it, but am having issues with the 'right' shade. I have olive light/medium skin, yellow undertones but not DARK yellow, more olive toned. I got 123, 127 and 153 to try. 123 and 127 look so similar but still are a tad light for me. 153 is too dark. What else is there in between that might work ? Anything? I would try a beige shade but typically don't those have pink undertones ?


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i tried this foundation for the first time today and it is PERFECTION!!! i'm nw15/20 and I got 115 and 118. 
115 was perfect for winter when i'm a bit paler, it just melted into my skin. 118 is the right colour at the moment for me because i've still got a bit of colour from the summer. 
I tried it with the HD powder as well and it just made my skin look flawless. The powder did not wash me out at all and was a nice light powder to set the foundation with. You only need a tiny bit as well. 
Up until today i'd been using sff and msf natural/blot powder and it felt disgustingly heavy whereas the mufe hd foundation is really light but still have good coverage. This is my new hg foundation!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I think I am going to try the 140 and 128 ... if I find my shade I am so buying this stuff too ! Use the 187 to apply this stuff and it is TO DIE FOR !


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i tried this foundation for the first time today and it is PERFECTION!!! i'm nw15/20 and I got 115 and 118. 
115 was perfect for winter when i'm a bit paler, it just melted into my skin. 118 is the right colour at the moment for me because i've still got a bit of colour from the summer. 
I tried it with the HD powder as well and it just made my skin look flawless. The powder did not wash me out at all and was a nice light powder to set the foundation with. You only need a tiny bit as well. 
Up until today i'd been using sff and msf natural/blot powder and it felt disgustingly heavy whereas the mufe hd foundation is really light but still have good coverage. This is my new hg foundation!_

 
Do you think 115 would suit an NC15... I have no idea what to get!


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

well i've got slight pinky undertones so i'm not sure. in all honesty though theres hardly any difference between my 115 and 118 on me so i dont think the colours are that durastically different as you go up or down from one shade to another, but i could be wrong. thats just how it appeared when i swatched both of them on my hand. hth


----------



## frocher (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

.........


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Another question for those who have worn this, how does it hold up throughout the day? Does it oxidize at all?


----------



## AlarmAgent (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use the Velvet Mat + in Alabaster, and when I was trying out the new High Def shades, I didn't find a really excellent match.  The lightest one was a touch too pink, and the 117 (the lightest yellow-toned shade) was a fair match, but a eentsy bit too dark.  It's too bad, because the texture and finish was just gorgeous.  I'm thinking I might get the 117 and the white Flash Color, as per the suggestion in this thread that mixing the Flashes with foundations can alter the shade.  I never would've thought of that, such an excellent idea!

Do you think mixing it with another foundation (in my case, NYX's Palest shade-just about white!) would ruin the effect of the HD?  I've also been looking into the new HD Primer, specifically the green one.  Does anyone know if they have a silicate feel, like MAC's Prep & Prime?  Or are they like MUFE's older line of color correctors, that don't have that slick sort of base application?


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_Another question for those who have worn this, how does it hold up throughout the day? Does it oxidize at all?_

 
it doesn't oxidize at all


----------



## pratbc (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am dying to try this foundation, but I would definitely like to sample it before I spend the money on it seeing that a lot of foundations break me out.  I have a Sephora at my local mall but do not shop there often.  My question is whether they are usually good about providing samples.  I know of several lines/brands that will hardly ever give samples, just wondering if Sephora was one of them.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Sephora is great about samples. I brought home 3 ! LOL The one at the Gardens Mall is where I went. I am torn on whether I am 123, 127, or 128 though. 

Can someone explain to me the diff between yellow and olive undertones ?


----------



## ilorietta (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_well i've got slight pinky undertones so i'm not sure. in all honesty though theres hardly any difference between my 115 and 118 on me so i dont think the colours are that durastically different as you go up or down from one shade to another, but i could be wrong. thats just how it appeared when i swatched both of them on my hand. hth_

 

Hi where did u buy it in uk?????
thanks!


----------



## rachybloom (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I am dying to try this foundation, but I would definitely like to sample it before I spend the money on it seeing that a lot of foundations break me out.  I have a Sephora at my local mall but do not shop there often.  My question is whether they are usually good about providing samples.  I know of several lines/brands that will hardly ever give samples, just wondering if Sephora was one of them._

 
Sephora is EXCELLENT about samples. They gave me two weeks worth of samples when they were sold out of the 118 shade when I first bought it.


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_Hi where did u buy it in uk?????
thanks!_

 
A lovely specktra lady did a cp for me. 
However I did phone up the store in London that sells mufe, they haven't got the HD line yet but they are expecting it at some point in the future either late this year or early next year. 
http://specktra.net/f167/makeup-forever-mufe-uk-91812/ theres info in that thread about where you the place that sells mufe in the uk is, theres also a website.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I was matched to 117, but I think it looks awful on me, I look GRIEGE.  I got a sample of 120, that one is too dark.

Do you think that I can use the microfinish powder for blotting w/other foundations?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I didn't really like this foundation that much. after wearing it for a week, it broke me out. it doesn't really look HD on me. it looks like all the foundation i have tried. coverage isn't good.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got the foundation on Saturday at Sephora. The MA matched me to 125. I don't wear MAC foundation so I don't have a MAC shade to reference to. Anyway, I have worn it a couple days now and I like it. I was using Bare Escentuals and that is the only foundation I ever wore so I only have that to compare it too. I hated the way BE made me look powdery and if I itched my face I'd get it under my fingernails, yuck. That does not happen with the MUFE. It disappears into my skin and you can't tell I have it on. The coverage is pretty good, not anything spectacular. My skin is pretty bad, as I have a some scars from old acne and picking at it, but the coverage is as good as with BE. With BE I felt like my skin looked a way different color than my neck, and my husband would tell me I looked orange. The MUFE blends in more seamlessly. 

I also have a sample of the HD powder and I honestly thought I was going to love it. While it does look really nice on top of the foundation, it does not help with oil. I looked pretty oily pretty early on in the day but I used some BE Mineral Veil and it helped a lot. So I will continue to use Mineral Veil and not buy the full size MUFE powder. 

The price tag is steep for the foundation but I have found I used about 1-2 pumps for my face (not pumping the entire way down) I bought the Sephora foundation brush too and use that to put in on (kinda looks like the MAC 190) and I also use the tip from Kim K's make up artist about using a CD as a pallete instead of putting it on the back of my hand, I also use the CD for my face primer and it works so much better because the primer absorbed into my hand so fast.

One more thing (sorry I am going on and on) I was and still am worried about me breaking out. I got a small zit this morning but I do break out here and there. My skin used to be awful, so I am very worried about this. Today is the 4th day using the foundation. I am giving myself a week to see if I break out or what. If I do, I will switch back to BE because I never broke out.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^Your review is fantastic...What shade do you wear in BE?


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_^^Your review is fantastic...What shade do you wear in BE?_

 






In BE I started off using Medium Beige, and then I switched to Medium, but I never felt either matched me very well. I do have MAC Select Moisturecover Concealer in NW25 tho...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I have so much love for mufe after using this foundation. i am nw20 and the 115 works amazingly for me


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Ugh, well you guys I have decided to return the foundation to Sephora. I have broken out a lot. Oh well, I will go back to BE I think I will try another color since the Medium is too orangy pink.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_Ugh, well you guys I have decided to return the foundation to Sephora. I have broken out a lot. Oh well, I will go back to BE I think I will try another color since the Medium is too orangy pink._

 
That's too bad ! How long before you started to break out, are you sure it was the MUFE ? My skin has actually improved since using it.


----------



## plastikpony (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i'm still waiting for this to launch in Vancouver... the MA that worked at MUFE said she'd call me once the line is launched... she said it'll be sometime in September... I can't wait to test it out. I've been looking for my hg foundation for the longest time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i hope it works on my skin!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm also waiting for it to launch at counters so I can use my discount.  Its out at Sephora though.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have so much love for mufe after using this foundation. i am nw20 and the 115 works amazingly for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too.  This is the first truly "seamless" foundation I have tried.  Only thing close I have found is the Giorgio Armani Matte Silk.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I think i am between a 178/180 in the MUFE HD. I dont have a sephora never me anymore. i think i will have to order it from online or at least wait until i go back home to get it.


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I had not heard of this until reading this thread, but so far im already wanting it. it sounds amazing. i think i will have to try to get a sample.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just placed my order for 117 and the super matt powder! I can't wait to try it out.

What brush is everyone using to apply this with? I was thinking my 187.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use the 187 to apply and it comes out flawless !


----------



## Ikara (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

yesterday I got some samples of HD foundation, it is really very nice. I had mat velvet + before and it broke me out terribly but this one is not doing any harm to my poor skin which is good!
I am also applying it with my 187 brush, it's a quick and easy way to achieve flawless skin. In the MUFE site they recommend using a sponge also


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_That's too bad ! How long before you started to break out, are you sure it was the MUFE ? My skin has actually improved since using it._

 
I am sure it was the MUFE since nothing else in my routine changed. Since I stopped using it a week ago I have not got any breakouts and my skin is back to the way it was.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Well, everyone's different. maybe another HD foundation would work for you.

Speaking of MUFE HD, anyone tried the primer that goes with it? I got a sample of that today. I have also finally figured out that I am a shade 128. It's perfect! 127 was close, but not quite the right undertone.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I talked to Katie from MUFE in New York this morning. They are launching 15 new shades, think in the next month. all with diffrent undertones. So if you havent found a perfect match! It might be on its way.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Wow, 15 MORE? The selection seems huge already. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I talked to Katie from MUFE in New York this morning. They are launching 15 new shades, think in the next month. all with diffrent undertones. So if you havent found a perfect match! It might be on its way._

 
That's exciting! Do you know if any are lighter than the existing shades?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_That's exciting! Do you know if any are lighter than the existing shades?_

 
I didnt ask her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry.  I guess I just assumed same colors diffrent undertones.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

The nice thing about MUFE too is that the colors are forgiving, meaning if you blend really well you can get away with a color not being the EXACT shade for your skintone ... that's how I got away with 127 though 128 is the better match all around.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Does anyone know how much this foundation is in Europe?


----------



## veilchen (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Does anyone know how much this foundation is in Europe?_

 
In Austria it's 32 or 33 €.


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_I tried their HD powder on top of my Mineralize Satinfinish foundation and it made it look incredible. I'm going to get the powder first since I currently own two MAC foundations which I need to used up before I pick up the HD foundation. Besides, the powder made the two foundations that I own (Satinfinish and Full Coverage) look HD. 
So until then I'm going to resist the urge to buy the HD foundation and just stick with the powder._

 






THANKS I was just debating whether or not to get the powder first.... Im off to Sephora (After work)


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

OMG you guys, get a primer sample too, it is FABULOUS. I tried the clear one and I love it !! I want to try some of the colors too.


----------



## ELEMNOP (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I recently bought it yesterday and I am seriously INNN love. I was walking around all day, with the hot weather, and the entire time I had forgotten I was wearing any foundation. Usually I get this cakey feel. 

I was had an ice bag to my face because my cheeks are swollen (darn wisdom teeth) and there was no color rub-off at all. It looks completely natural. I felt like I could sleep with it on because it didn't feel so thick. This is definitely my favorite foundation.

Also, I'm an NC30 and I bought 170.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For those who are considering the powder:

It's 100% silica powder. You can get the exact same thing from Pure Luxe cosmetics for $6 or, for the biggest size, $14.

Just thought I'd let everyone know!


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

im interested in getting the green primer with it to help cover up my red blemishes better. Do you ladies think its worth it? it would be an extra $32. Has anyone tried out the green one? I would love to see the difference it makes.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_For those who are considering the powder:

It's 100% silica powder. You can get the exact same thing from Pure Luxe cosmetics for $6 or, for the biggest size, $14.

Just thought I'd let everyone know!_

 
I think i am going to buy this instead.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_im interested in getting the green primer with it to help cover up my red blemishes better. Do you ladies think its worth it? it would be an extra $32. Has anyone tried out the green one? I would love to see the difference it makes._

 
I have only tried the clear but it is amazing. Go to Sephora and get a sample of the green, but if it's anything like the clear, it will deliver amazing results. I am impressed by MUFE's line.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_For those who are considering the powder:

It's 100% silica powder. You can get the exact same thing from Pure Luxe cosmetics for $6 or, for the biggest size, $14.

Just thought I'd let everyone know!_

 
Thanks for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I knew there HAD to be a cheaper alternative if it's only silica powder. I'm definitely going to check that out.. thanks again!


----------



## photogeek (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_For those who are considering the powder:

It's 100% silica powder. You can get the exact same thing from Pure Luxe cosmetics for $6 or, for the biggest size, $14._

 
yep!  thanks for pointing that out, I've been meaning to say something about that too.  another place where you can get cosmetic grade silicone powder is at coastalscents.com since they sell all sorts of stuff to make mineral makeup, and I know some ladies (and gents, 'scuse me) like some of their brushes, and of course the youtube phenomenon that is the 88 color palette-- so one could always combine a tsp $1 sample or $4 1oz container into their existing order.
Coastal Scents: Silica Powder Spheres
sidenote-- they also stock pure rice powder, which is insane when it comes to oil-control imo and worth checking out if you have a shine/oil problem (or do makeup for performers-- rice powder was a staple for me for a while when I was doing a lot of theater mu)

babbled enough, I really am so jealous of those of you with sephoras and MUFE counters!  I live up in Vermont and we don't have any sephora/MUFE/MAC/etc. in the whole state  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I've got to wait on this one until next time I go into boston.  has anyone had good luck with samples directly from MUFE?  I don't know what the etiquette is on that kind of thing.

thanks lovelies,
meg


----------



## Care (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i loved the HD powder in store, but I think I'm going to try out Pure Luxe first and see how that works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks!


----------



## fafibaby (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Any of you find that this foundation looks pale?
i got myself the shade 155 and the match is good but for some reason some people have commented i look dull in it. I really wanted this to work for me.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I recieved mine today. I will try it out in the morning and report back soon!


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I recieved mine today. I will try it out in the morning and report back soon!_

 

please do!


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I bought the shade 117, which was surprising cause I usually need the lightest shades available, so for any real pale people, you will definitly find a match with this foundation!

I first put it on with my sephora foundation brush and i first noticed that it covered really well, other then that I did'nt find anything else special about it. This was until I was at school that day. ---->

I had been wearing this huge fur sweater all day and it was really hot and then going from level 1 to level 3 in my school for this project, so in shorter terms, I was a little moist on the face, i was sure i looked like a disaster so I went into the bathroom and found that my makeup still looked just as good as it did this morning. I was so surprised!

Then I tried putting it on with a sponge the next day, because I seen on some videos that they reccomend that (though with their own sponge of course, but I just used one of my own that I had) And i found that it did'nt go on any better at all, and i had to use like 4 times the amount cause the foundation just soaks into the sponge, so I'm definitly not doing that again. I should have known better, but I thought I'd try.

Then I got some new brushes in the mail yesterday from crown brushes one of which was the dupe of the 187 MAC brush. This is what I used to put it on this morning and i found it worked really well! Mostly because I dont have to worry about getting streaks from my regular foundation brush on my face. With the 187 dupe I put it on with a buffering motion. 

I ALSO got the clear primer. I've been using it everytime I put the foundation on, and its the first time I've used a primer so I cant really say if its made a difference yet, Ill have to try it without one day and let you ladies know how it turns out. I originally wanted the green primer because I do have some bad red blemishes on my cheeks, but the lady at sephora told me not to get it, she said its more for people with an all red face, and that It would'nt be good for me.. I think I still kind of want it. I cant see how hiding red all over my face would be a bad thing when im putting blush and what not on over top anyways.

I also tried out the powder at the store just on my hand, and it was amazingly soft, made it feel like silk, so i really want to get some of that as well but I think im going to buy from some of the reccomended cheaper links some ladies have posted in here instead of getting the HD one. Just so save a little moola. lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

ugh i need to get this! bye bye $


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Well, I tried mine this morning. I'm using 117, just like Sushi. I am very sad to say that I'm not all that impressed...

Firstly, the coverage was a little too sheer for me. I used my Studio Finish concealor (which covers everything usually!) under to cover my fading acne spots. But when I put the foundation over it, the spots shown through a little more than I liked. I think tomorrow I will try layering it a bit more and see if that makes a difference.

I must say that the foundation held up really well during the day, it didn't gather around the lines in my face or around my nose. I was definitely less oily at the end of the day as well. 

I used my 187 to apply and MUFE's Matte Powder to set.

I'm going to give this another go tomorrow...maybe I'll be happier with it. But as it stands...its really not worth the money...and I so wanted to like this!!


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

  Firstly, the coverage was a little too sheer for me. I used my Studio Finish concealor (which covers everything usually!) under to cover my fading acne spots. But when I put the foundation over it, the spots shown through a little more than I liked. I think tomorrow I will try layering it a bit more and see if that makes a difference.  
 
ya in order to get the coverage you have to do alot of layering, that's what I did. Ive found its nice to use my 187 dupe to put the base of it all on then i use my sephora foundation brush to layer more on where i need it, and it does take awhile, at least to cover my blemishes is does lol.


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got my foundation today and couldnt wait to try it out! First thing I noticed is that the bottle is actually kinda small, the lid makes it look larger. So I washed my face, moisturized, then use the #5 blue primer. I love it! It is for paler skin and brightens it, and immediately you could tell a difference. I just did half of my face first to see the difference and the side I used it on just looked more luminous and brighter. So glad I bought it =) Then I used my shade 1 concealer palette, that I also just got, and covered up my red spots and blemishes, and it worked really well too. Thhhhennn it put on my foundation, I used a brush and my fingers to apply it and let me tell you, I am in love! It is the lightest foundation I have ever worn. It isnt cakey or super thick, and imo it gave me the perfect coverage with the concealers. It truly feels like I have nothing on. It blended into my neck perfectly too, which is one thing that irritates me about other foundations. Then I used the HD powder to set it, and my skin has truly never looked this good. I am absolutely in love!! I waited around forever to buy all of the products I mentioned, but I am so glad I finally bought them. They are wonderful!


----------



## jenavii (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hey gals, I'm an NW15 in the summer, and NC15 the rest of the year.. any idea wich shade of MUFE HD i'd be?

Thank you Thank you...


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am loving this foundation.  I am NW20 and ended up with 115 as my shade. 

A little goes a very long way - I am applying it with my 187 brush and love the finish. On me, it has a very soft satin finish. Not truly matte but not dewy.  Very natural.  I use the MUFE super matte loose or BE mineral veil to set.   I have combo/oily skin, BTW.

It's a winner for me.  I still love my Giorgio Armani Matte Silk #4, as the colour is literally perfect for me and it has a similar natural finish.  But the HD MUFE is lovely and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Hey gals, I'm an NW15 in the summer, and NC15 the rest of the year.. any idea wich shade of MUFE HD i'd be?

Thank you Thank you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm a NW20 and I got the 115 and it matches insanely perfect. Hope that helps


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I'm a NW20 and I got the 115 and it matches insanely perfect. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
im nw15 and 117 is a perfect shade for me! so weird. I think perhaps they have so many shades...its probably easy to find a couple shades that will work.


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_im nw15 and 117 is a perfect shade for me! so weird. I think perhaps they have so many shades...its probably easy to find a couple shades that will work._

 
I know! I was in between the 117 and 115, but I'm glad I got the 115, it looks really great.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i'm nearly out of my Select SPF and am on the hunt for a new foundation.. what shade of HD are you NC35's wearing?  or maybe i should wait until the new shades come out.. hmmmm.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

ummm 

so you girls using NW20 say that 115 has worked well for you but for me i think it looked a bit too light, it's weird cos actually i'm lighter than NW20

weird... might go back to sephora and try it on again...

if only i could also try 117 and 118 but my sephora don't carry them


----------



## alka1 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Are more shades coming out, in addition to the 25 that are there now? I thought the new shades had already been added.. I can't imagine there being 40+ shades :O


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Try 155, I'm NC 35 too


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

ive never used mac foundation but i usually use the palest shade available in foundations, and in this one they matched me at a 117, its pretty close, but I am now finding it a bit to yellow for my skintone. So figured I would let you know that *Patricia*.

Today I tried the primer with my old drugstore foundation, which looks gorgeous when I put it on. (especially sence my old one matches me better then the 117 due to the yellowness i talked about above) But when I come home, its as if I have'nt even done my makeup, also I can't build it up like I can the MUFE HD.

For some reason Im finding in my t zone the MUFE HD looks not so silky, and more matte, maybe because Im dryer in this area? I think i may try doing some srubs on my face tonight to get rid of all the dead skin that could be on my face, and see if it goes on nicer in that area.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

thanks a lot sushi, perhaps 115 is not so light then.. i will definitely go back and try it again tomorrow

i will take a mirror in my bag and look at myself outside the store once i've applied it, we all know how weird the stores' lighting can be


----------



## annielise (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For the 100% silica HD powder, you can also try Aromaleigh's.  They are cheaper than Pureluxe and have at least four different shades- Clear (the MUFE dupe), Translucent for those with tanned or dark complexions, Peaches & Cream for a, yup you guessed it, peaches & cream complexion, and English Rose for a sheer pink tint.  I love Peaches & Cream, it makes my skin look poreless and radiant.  Aromaleigh also does revolving sales.  Every 2-3 weeks they put these on sale for 25% off. BTW I'm not in any way affiliated with the company, I just really love the products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aromaleigh Ultra Resolution Finishing Powder


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

No problem Patricia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not saying you have to go to 115, but just make sure the undertone color matches your skins, cause I did not think to really check that, I guess I was just to excited to get the stuff, I was like "OK THIS ONE WORKS, I WANT TO BUY IT!" lol but if you do have yellowish undertones, the 117 would probably work well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you dont, i would reccomend trying a different shade.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

thanks again sushi, the problem is i don't even know what my undertones are, i used to think i was warm but the MAC MUA told me i'm definitely cool and said i'm a NW20 which i think it's not a good match cos it looks weird on me... maybe i'm just not warm not cool just neutral LOL

i wanted to try 118 cos it says it has beige undertones so i guess it's like in between


----------



## revinn (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just got this foundation in 110 (I'm NC15, but it's a little too yellow for me), and I'm in love. It doesn't oxidize like SFF, but it still has a great amount of coverage, and makes my skin glow! I'm so glad I read all the positive reviews on here, because otherwise I never would have found my HG foundation.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got a sample of MUFE in 123, and I love itttt <3

It's like, a perfect match, but in photographs it makes me pale. That's my only complaint.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Does anyone here work for MUFE?  

Otherwise... anyone know the difference between shade 127 and 153.  I believe they both have yellow undertones but I'm trying to figure out which one would be better for me... a MAC nc40.
Heard a couple of NC42 girls say 153 is perfect for them....

This website is great but but im still unsure... any help??

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation


----------



## n_c (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Does anyone here work for MUFE?  

Otherwise... anyone know the difference between shade 127 and 153.  I believe they both have yellow undertones but I'm trying to figure out which one would be better for me... a MAC nc40.
Heard a couple of NC42 girls say 153 is perfect for them....

This website is great but but im still unsure... any help??

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation_

 
I'd suggest the 153 im a nc40...good match. I dont work for MUFE btw, just my suggestion.


----------



## sarahbrooke (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I currently wear nw200 in MAC foundation - anyone have any insight into which color is close to that?  I would go and get samples but there is not a sephora in my city


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm a MAC NW20 and the MUFE HD in 115 is a good match for me.


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I work part time at Sephora, we just got the HD line in about a month(?) ago. I believe this has been mentioned before, but is worth repeating- the colors for this foundation are very forgiving. I can wear 3 or so shades with very little difference between them.


----------



## sarahbrooke (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know how this foundation works with the smashbox foundation primer? I have some left and don't want to let it go to waste..


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I have to say that I find this foundation to be on the light side. What I mean is that a color that I thought looked way too dark was acutually a tad pale on me. I dunno, I'm weird I guess lol. I am a MAC NW20 to 25 and i bought # 155 in HD. It looks good to me lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sarahbrooke (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For any of you with experience with this makeup.. I am fair with pinkish undertones but need something with a little yellow in it to balance out the pink.. what would you suggest?


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm NC15, what do you all recommend for my shade match in MUFE hd?

Thanks guys


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I'm NC15, what do you all recommend for my shade match in MUFE hd?

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm NC15 and I can wear 117, 123, 110(winter). HTH.


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

sarahbrooke even tho you say you would like some yellow to balance out the pink i would say dont go to 117, its very yellow. (to yellow for me in my opinion and your skin sounds close to mine) 115 would probably be best for you, I know what you mean wanting the yellow to balance out your pinkness, Ive wanted the same thing, but i dont know how to go about it for sure. maybe a bit of the green primer would help as it takes away from redness but is subtle under the foundation.


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I absolutely love this product. I've used the MUFE concealer palettes for a while, but never any of their foundations before. It is amazing! It goes on so smooth and can easily go from light to full coverage. I'm a NC30-ish, and I went with No. 123 in the MUFE HD Invisible Cover foundation. I also go the HD Microfinish Powder. It is so silky smooth (I can't wait for the kabuki brush to come it cause it was sold out!).


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i bought it today!!! i got 115 which i thought was a bit too light at first but i changed my mind when i tried it today for the second time, i'm an NW20 (although i'm actually lighter i think)

we'll see how it goes!!!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

sorry double post


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm thinking of going back to this foundation once I have a job. This foundation isn't in my budget right now.


----------



## Care (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm a MAC NW20 and the MUFE HD in 115 is a good match for me._

 

ditto! it's actually closer to my true skin tone than NW 20 is


----------



## alka1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

what brush are you all using to apply this foundation?


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i went into sephora today and got matched to #128 (i'm NC35).  i got a sample so i can check it out after i layer it more and see it in natural lighting.  i think i might go up one shade..not sure yet.  it feels really lightweight on my skin, though!  the finishing powder feels nice but it makes the foundation look pale.  i'm also thinking of buying the apricot primer.. any reviews on this?


----------



## Care (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_what brush are you all using to apply this foundation?_

 

I've been using my MAC 187 with no problems


----------



## alka1 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i went into sephora today and got matched to #128 (i'm NC35).  i got a sample so i can check it out after i layer it more and see it in natural lighting.  i think i might go up one shade..not sure yet.  it feels really lightweight on my skin, though!  the finishing powder feels nice but it makes the foundation look pale.  i'm also thinking of buying the apricot primer.. any reviews on this?_

 
I've heard conflicting reports on the HD powder.. It seems like people either love it or hate it. Some darker skin tones have said there's not whitish cast, while others claim it makes their skin pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm scared to try it myself (NC30-NC35 here).


----------



## astronaut (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I love this foundation. It's amazing that it's oil free and spreads like a dream. I've ditched my mineral foundation for this awesome product. The only other liquid foundation I've used was a long time ago from Neutrogena. I thought all liquids were cruddy like that! I was matched 118 and about NC30 in MAC's full coverage foundation. At the time, I was matched during the evening so it looked like it matched. In natural light, I found out it was too light so I ended up being matched again in natural light with 120. 

The matt velvet foundation is great too. I'm really impressed with MUFE.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I bought the green HD primer and the HD powder today

We have only one counter for MUFE in my city and basically no ones ever working
So someone who was working at Clinique came over and sold it to me and she knew nothing about it
They dont carry 117 in my city which would be my color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im going to get someone to CP it, but damn, I really wish MUFE would fix the counter we have here.. it sucks.


----------



## Patricia (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^my story is even lamer LOL i bought it the other day (115) and i really wanted to try the 120 but they didn't have it... i go back today and the counter is been remade and now it's got lots of new things, more shades (we only had 9) and all the primers and lots of brushes and stuff LOL ugh

anyway... i'm glad i bought 115 cos 120 is too dark, so i'm happy afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'm really curious about the primers, are they any good girls??? have any of your tried the neutral one (the white one i think)


----------



## Patricia (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm a MAC NW20 and the MUFE HD in 115 is a good match for me._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_ditto! it's actually closer to my true skin tone than NW 20 is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

very true, i've always thought NW15 was too light and NW20 a bit too dark

mac foundations are all a bit orange i think, i don't like them too much but i'm very happy with HD


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

OK ladies, I definitely want to try this out. Not sure when I will make it to Sephora, so can anyone point me in the right direction of what shades might work for me? I'm NC25 in MAC's SFF, C3 in MAC's Studio Fix Compact and Fair Medium in Every Day Minerals.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Ok, so help me out. You can't buy mufe in the UK and I'm desparate to try hd foundation. I'm between nc20-25 in mac and have been wearing mat velvet + in 30. I feel the MV+ is slightly too dark and I can't decide if it's got too much pink or orange in it. I was also wearing estee Lauder dw light in intensity 2 which again was too dark but int 1 is too light. I'm coming to the conclusion is have either beige or olive undertones. Anyway, what shade mufe hd should I get I'm leaning towards 118 or 120. I'm worried 120 will be two yellow but 118 too ashy


----------



## Patricia (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i'm sooooooooooooo sad, i've worn it two days in a row and i think it's breaking me out


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

aww thats no good patricia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hopefully it will clear up soon and its just from switching foundations (sometimes your skin has to adjust to it kind of thing)


----------



## red (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Ok girls, more swatches 
I wear either the 115 or the 117 

left to right: 118/120/123/125
*
SWATCHES PROPERTY OF SPECKTRA*
(please give us credit 

the 118 can be worn if you are a NW or NC 15 with a slight tan or a NC20 on a slighter beigey side. 


























color selection from Sephora


----------



## red (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Here are the 3 lightest shades

110/115/117

*
SWATCHES PROPERTY OF SPECKTRA*
(please give us credit 


the 110 is for the lightest skins, porcelain. The 115 is NW15/20, the 117 is a NC 15/20











color selection from Sephora





sorry I'm going on and on .... LOL

I'm an NC20 on the lighter side with slight yellow undertones, can wear the 115 which has pink undertones (see center swatch) for a softer warmer look, or the 117 (top) which has a more yellow undertone


----------



## User67 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I got a sample of MUFE in 123, and I love itttt <3

It's like, a perfect match, but in photographs it makes me pale. That's my only complaint._

 
I have the same problem! I really like this foundation as well & #153 was an awesome match for me! But, it still flashes light in pictures. I thought the whole point of this foundation was that it was made for TV & pics. So why does it still make your face appear lighter in pics?


----------



## trammie (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I've heard conflicting reports on the HD powder.. It seems like people either love it or hate it. Some darker skin tones have said there's not whitish cast, while others claim it makes their skin pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm scared to try it myself (NC30-NC35 here)._

 
Ohh don't be scared! I'm an NC30 and I LOVEEE IT, i use it everyday, it just sets everything into place and leaves that smooth silky finish. But really you should see if they can put some on you and see how you like it. =)


----------



## red (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I wasn't impressed with the powder at all! At the end, I opted for Becca's loose powder in Bisque, much nicer finish.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I'm NC15, what do you all recommend for my shade match in MUFE hd?

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NCI5 and called MUFE in NYC for samples. They sent me 110, 115 and 117 to try. 110 looks verrrry pink to me in the container and 117 looks like the most likely bet, but I haven't tried any of them on yet. They sure smell a heck of alot nicer than MUFE F&B tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: red's swatches above, which I did not see before I posted, are FANTASTIC and will be a huge help to anyone trying to choose a shade!!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm NCI5 and called MUFE in NYC for samples. They sent me 110, 115 and 117 to try. 110 looks verrrry pink to me in the container and 117 looks like the most likely bet, but I haven't tried any of them on yet. They sure smell a heck of alot nicer than MUFE F&B tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: red's swatches above, which I did not see before I posted, are FANTASTIC and will be a huge help to anyone trying to choose a shade!!_

 

Thank-you so much!
please check back with me and let me know what worked for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Patricia (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_aww thats no good patricia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully it will clear up soon and its just from switching foundations (sometimes your skin has to adjust to it kind of thing)_

 

oh i didn't know this, i haven't worn it again and was gonna return it or put it up for swap but i'll give it one more chance and will use it again this week and see how things go...

i really love this foundation and i WANT it to work on me


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thank-you so much!
please check back with me and let me know what worked for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
I think a shade like 117 in tone but just a tad lighter would be ideal for me, but of the shades available 117 is my best match. The texture is to die for! I already ordered the full size.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^ Thankyou!

I bought 110 from my MUFE counter and 117 from a lovely lady here on Specktra (thank-you again!), Im hoping that a mix of the two will work perfectly for me, 110 is a little bit too pinky (which would make sense because its meant for people with pink undertones), but hopefully making a hybrid of the two will be my best bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The powder is nice but Im not sure how I feel about it yet.
We will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. the green primer is TO DIE FOR ! definitely check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it hides my redness very well.


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i think this foundation is making my skin break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've only used it 4 times but my skin seems to be getting worse!  

soo sad!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i don't have any foundations at all!!!  this sounds like a good investment!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

MUFE HD is the single most amazing cosmetic product I have purchased this year!  (Let me assure you that it takes a very special product to impress me if MAC doesn't make it.  Me=MAC slave)  I cannot explain how smooth this foundation goes on and absorbs.  I am VERY fair and in MAC I am an NC 15, and I got HD in 110 and it is spot on PERFECT.  I know their are some conflicting reviews about the HD powder, but I am in love with it as well.  It is so finely milled that it glides over your skin and makes your face feel like bare skin rather than powdery/makeup-y texture.  It is worth every single penny of the $40, and you get an ENORMOUS bottle.  The powder spreads so nicely that you truly only need a sprinkle.  I am getting the foundation and powder for my mom and best friend for Christmas.  MAC mineralize satin foundation broke my face out and so far the HD has caused no problems.  The first day I wore the HD to work 3 people stopped me to tell me how beautiful my skin was.  I politely told them it was an illusion created by this BADASS foundation.  They did not believe I was wearing it so I brought the bottle to work the next day to prove it.  That is a testament to the way this stuff absorbs into your skin.  I cannot imagine a more perfect foundation and powder.  I actually bought HD after reading this thread so I thought I would stop lurking and share my HD love!  Thanks so much for all your recommendations, I would not have ever thought to venture outside of MAC without your comments.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_^^ Thankyou!

I bought 110 from my MUFE counter and 117 from a lovely lady here on Specktra (thank-you again!), Im hoping that a mix of the two will work perfectly for me, 110 is a little bit too pinky (which would make sense because its meant for people with pink undertones), but hopefully making a hybrid of the two will be my best bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The powder is nice but Im not sure how I feel about it yet.
We will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. the green primer is TO DIE FOR ! definitely check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it hides my redness very well._

 
Let me know how you like the mix. Maybe I should give that a try as well.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i think i am 175... 
i got a sample and i LOVE IT!.
i have some studio fix fluid left.. when its done i am definitely picking up a bottle.


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

  ps. the green primer is TO DIE FOR ! definitely check it out  it hides my redness very well.  
 
awww i really really want the green primer!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_awww i really really want the green primer!!_

 
I know, I really want to try this now!

Blind - does the primer control oil at all, or is it just for counteracting the red?


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_awww i really really want the green primer!!_

 
I really love the way it applied. Ive been looking for a green primer for a long time, and this was really worth the money.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I know, I really want to try this now!

Blind - does the primer control oil at all, or is it just for counteracting the red?_

 
Ive noticed that it helps with oil to an extent, although I'm not sure if its meant for that?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I really love the way it applied. Ive been looking for a green primer for a long time, and this was really worth the money.




Ive noticed that it helps with oil to an extent, although I'm not sure if its meant for that?_

 
Thank you so much hon!  *adds to the list*

Think I will sample before buying the full-size, but this sounds like such a winner.  Thanks again!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just bought this foundation last week, and my first reaction was, "omg, where have you been all my life?!?!"  It's really the best I've ever tried, including MAC and Chanel.

I'm using the 110 and I'm gonna have to go back and grab the powder.  If anyone's having 2nd thoughts about picking this up, let me just tell ya it's a flawless face in a bottle.  Complete strangers have stopped me to compliment my skin


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

as soon as i use up my clear primer im going to buy it!!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_as soon as i use up my clear primer im going to buy it!!_

 

How do you like the clear primer?


----------



## genduk26 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i have oily face... i mean *REALLY* oily... i use chanel mat lumiere & MUFE mat velvet +.... my face gets oily in 3 hours when i use mat velvet + or around 2 hours when i use chanel... do u think MUFE high def foundation is good for oily face (or better than mat velvet +)?
i use smashbox primer light & lancome t-zone primer.


----------



## JolieFemme (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm NCI5 and called MUFE in NYC for samples. They sent me 110, 115 and 117 to try. 110 looks verrrry pink to me in the container and 117 looks like the most likely bet, but I haven't tried any of them on yet. They sure smell a heck of alot nicer than MUFE F&B tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: red's swatches above, which I did not see before I posted, are FANTASTIC and will be a huge help to anyone trying to choose a shade!!_

 
Did you have to pay to ship the samples? I really want to try this out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^No, no charge at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It just took awhile so you have to be a bit patient.


----------



## oblivion (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

im mac SFF NC20. what should my shade be?

i don't have any mufe stores to get the sample from. so i have to order the full bottle online.

can someone help..? 

i look like 118 or 120.


----------



## JolieFemme (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_^^No, no charge at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It just took awhile so you have to be a bit patient._

 
Thanks!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 

 
_im mac SFF NC20. what should my shade be?

i don't have any mufe stores to get the sample from. so i have to order the full bottle online.

can someone help..? 

i look like 118 or 120._

 
why don't you try shade 117.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i have oily face... i mean *REALLY* oily... i use chanel mat lumiere & MUFE mat velvet +.... my face gets oily in 3 hours when i use mat velvet + or around 2 hours when i use chanel... do u think MUFE high def foundation is good for oily face (or better than mat velvet +)?
i use smashbox primer light & lancome t-zone primer._

 
The MUFE Mat Velvet is better at controlling oil.  The MUFE HD is gorgeous, but is not nearly as matte as the Mat Velvet.  HTH!


----------



## genduk26 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The MUFE Mat Velvet is better at controlling oil.  The MUFE HD is gorgeous, but is not nearly as matte as the Mat Velvet.  HTH!_

 
Thank you MzzRach... i won't buy MUFE High Def foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_It's a winner for me. I still love my Giorgio Armani Matte Silk #4, as the colour is literally perfect for me and it has a similar natural finish. But the HD MUFE is lovely and I'm glad I got it._

 
I'm still searching the best foundation. Between GA Matte Silk & MUFE Mat Velvet, which 1 is better?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For oil control, I would stick with the MUFE Mat Velvet. I love, love the GA Matte Silk, but I like a more natural finish.  The MUFE Mat Velvet is much more matte, in my opinion.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_For oil control, I would stick with the MUFE Mat Velvet. I love, love the GA Matte Silk, but I like a more natural finish. The MUFE Mat Velvet is much more matte, in my opinion._

 

How do mat velvet and studio fix fluid compare?
whats similar, whats different? 






 tia.


----------



## genduk26 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_For oil control, I would stick with the MUFE Mat Velvet. I love, love the GA Matte Silk, but I like a more natural finish. The MUFE Mat Velvet is much more matte, in my opinion._

 

Thanks again.. What do u use for primer? i assume u have oily face as i am. i like your picture.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_How do mat velvet and studio fix fluid compare?
whats similar, whats different? 






 tia._

 
Hi Blind - I have never worn the SFF, believe it or not.  I have not had good luck with MAC foundations, they tend to break me out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The last one I tried, Mineralize Skinfinish Satin, was lovely, but broke me out.  Sorry I cannot do a better comparison for you!  I can tell you that the MUFE Mat Velvet dries quickly, so you need to blend quickly.  The finish is quite matte and controls oil quite well, IMO.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Thanks again.. What do u use for primer? i assume u have oily face as i am. i like your picture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are so sweet, thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For primer, I normally use either DermaDoctor's TeaseZone, or Shiseido's SPF 55 Sunblock lotion (it's not a primer but has a fantastic matte finish!).


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_How do mat velvet and studio fix fluid compare?
whats similar, whats different? 






 tia._

 
I've tried both and mat velvet+ is my HG. MUFE's is everything that SFF should be but isn't IMO. I wouldn't suggest it for dry skin but it holds up on my pretty oily skin for around 8 hours without touch up or fading. It doesn't oxidise and they have light enough shades. 15 is lighter than NC15 and 20 is just a bit darker. It doesn't pill up in oilier areas either like SFF and the best thing is that it doesn't feel heavy or look cakey. It sets really fast like SFF though so you have to blend pretty fast.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm in love... and ive old tried it on the once.  Thanks to Mrsjrizzle CP'ing me some to the UK... I couldnt wait to try it.  

153 is PERFECT for me (Mac nc40), yellow toned enough, and I love how it covers like SFF but looks and feels like mineralize SF/Select.  LOVE!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Is anyone using a brush other than the 187 to apply this?


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Is anyone using a brush other than the 187 to apply this?_

 






 109!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Great, I will try that. I hate how it stains my 187, lol.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Great, I will try that. I hate how it stains my 187, lol._

 

I LOVE 109 for foundation! I cant say enough about it


----------



## damsel (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Great, I will try that. I hate how it stains my 187, lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I LOVE 109 for foundation! I cant say enough about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, i noticed that this foundation was staining my 187 also. i would wash it with shampoo and it would still be stained. they only way i got it out was by 1st washing it with shampoo and then applying the mac brush cleaner and working up a lather. for that reason, i have switched to using my 109 which i love for foundation also.


----------



## vetters77 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Is anyone using a brush other than the 187 to apply this?_

 
I use the 180 and it's absolutely FANTASTIC! The best brush!!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Try disinfecting your brushes every week or so in alcohol then wash shampoo it gets them back white and also eliminates the bacteria just a tip!


----------



## alka1 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I like using the 109 for foundations but I have noticed that it sheds quite a bit. It doesn't shed with powders however - just with liquids or creams


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I like using the 109 for foundations but I have noticed that it sheds quite a bit. It doesn't shed with powders however - just with liquids or creams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I have two and they both shed. I find the best thing to do is just use it and then when you're done blending, pick off any fallen hairs all at once, instead of just stopping to get one, and another one, and another one

That just gets annoying


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

The first time I tried this it looked really good. It looked like if I didn't have ANY makeup on, which was great because it covered so nicely yet it felt light on my skin. Well after a few days putting this on I got the only cystic acne on my chin. I noticed that when I stopped using it my face cleared up. I was so bummed out because this foundation was good but at the cost and what it did to my skin I returned it. So I said, "maybe it wasn't the foundation that broke me out but my hormones. Ima go back and get it." I bought it again to give it another try and this time it broke me out on my left cheek. UGH I'm so upset and this time I just said, "well I guess that this foundation is not for me." I'm bummed out that this foundation did this to me. If it wasn't for that and the little oilies I would've kept this because it gives nice coverage. However, I prefer my MAC SFF, which is my HG and I love that one!! Sorry for the long explanation but I just had to give my opinion.


----------



## mae13 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The MUFE Mat Velvet is better at controlling oil.  The MUFE HD is gorgeous, but is not nearly as matte as the Mat Velvet.  HTH!_

 
I agree. The HD is a good replacement if you liked the Lift foundation, which was more hydrating. It's great, but it won't do a lot to control oil.


----------



## roselyn112 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I recently took a trip to the MUFE boutique here in NYC and was a little annoyed to discover that I am in between shades, so to get an ideal match I would have to purchase two shades (153 and 173) and then mix them together. Grrrr!


----------



## COBI (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just bought this yesterday and used it for the first time today.  I think I'm going to really like it.  

I found that many shades seemed to "disappear" (like its supposed) into my coloring, so I think it'll be a few applications before I decide if I really grabbed the right shade or not.  Even in MAC, I can wear NW, NC and N, so it may be that I could have grabbed any of the ones that seemed to work in MUFE and be fine.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

whatstyleistonickel on YT just did a video on getting HD in the UK, and he said you can only get it at makeup-provisions.com but watch his video and he will tell you more, the video is dated Oct. 12, 2008  and says Haul and Vlog


----------



## crystrill (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I bought it this weekend while I was at Sephora, along with the MUFE 5 Camouflage Cream Palette (No 4). I LOVE THEM BOTH!

First of all, after the MA put the palette on me I really didn't need that much foundation... at all. I can't explain how much I love this palette. Anyhoo, then he put the foundation on me and I fell in love. My face looked so smooth and even. Like, have you ever been doing your makeup a certain way for a really long time and THOUGHT you were doing good... until you found something better? THAT'S exactly how I feel about these 2 products.

I took some pictures with it on. If I didn't look like a crack head in them all I would post them. Maybe later I will take newer pics and post them with a before and after.

But seriously, even if you don't get the HD foundation, try out the concealer palette. It's $36 but SO worth it to me. My friend (pnuttbuttajelli on the forums) even was like, "WOW! You look AWAKE!" after the MA put it on me.

I love them both so much I just ordered the HD Microfinish Powder online (even though I could have bought it in person, there's a store close to my job... geez I'm lazy). MAYBE eventually I will buy the MUFE primer.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Does anybody have both this and MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish? Which do you like better? I can't decide between the 2


----------



## damsel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Does anybody have both this and MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish? Which do you like better? I can't decide between the 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well, i used them both. the most distinguishing thing is that hd looks like a more improved version of your skin and satinfinish looks like a better, but unreal version. that's because satinfinish has these visible "sparkles." hd does not have this, but manages to give your skin luminosity. as far as wear and what not, i can't remember much [as a haven't use satinfinish in a while]. i do remember though that the satinfinish did make my face "shiner" and felt heavier on my face than the hd.


----------



## doll.face (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Will this foudation clog my skin? I know everyone will have a different reaction but that's why I've been so scared to try to liquid foundation!


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got color matched at Sephora with a friend of mine. At first I thought, eh, nothing special, but I had it on one day and went to a spinning class after work. Even after all the sweating and toweling off, it didn't budge! I'm a believer!


----------



## COBI (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Does anybody have both this and MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish? Which do you like better? I can't decide between the 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After buying this last weekend, ALL of my MAC foundations have been sent to the foundation storage bin (i.e. out of current rotation.)

I stopped by Sephora today to pick up the HD primer; bought the HD foundation and microfinish powder (which blows my MAC setting powder out of the water IMHO) last weekend.

I would buy this again at $40 before buying MAC satinfinish with my discount.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I don't have a Sephora within 3 hours of me. I don't know if I should get the 115 or 117. I have yellow undertones to my skin, so that would be the 117, but I don't WANT to look yellow. Will that be the case? Or would the 115 cancel out the yellow and give me a better finish?


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Thank you damsel & COBI! Looks like I will have to get the MUFE HD foundation, my first liquid foundation. 
Although I'm a bit scared I will fall so deep in love with this, that'll it'll waste all my other foundations


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hmmmm... I love the finish that I get intially from my MUFE HD, however, by lunchtime its almost disappeared off my face.

I use Clinique pore minimiser instant perfector as a primer and have applied with fingers, sponge and a brush (not all at the same time of course!)

I've set it with both MAC Blot Powder and MAC MSF Natural as well.

My skin is combination with a oily cheeks and chin, dry nose and normal head!

What can I do to make my HD last? It looks so good when I first apply it, I am loathed to give up so early.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i've been meaning to stop by my local spehora which is 2 blocks away...(lazy) and check it out because not for nothing but i would like to give something else then MAC a chance to really shine in my eyes. I hear good things so im going to try it out.I too am scared to fall in love and feel like my other foundations are a waste. I mean i have foundations in cream sticks, liquid, powder and even studio mist in the can from MAC..so i guess this wont hurt to explore..


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Im still loving this foundation
I just switched my mom to it and shes loving it too
It hasn't broken me out, which is more then I can say for any MAC foundation Ive used.
Im really happy with it.


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

just bought the high def and velvet mat last night! can't wait to test it out today!


----------



## crystrill (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoeyEmma* 

 
_Hmmmm... I love the finish that I get intially from my MUFE HD, however, by lunchtime its almost disappeared off my face.

I use Clinique pore minimiser instant perfector as a primer and have applied with fingers, sponge and a brush (not all at the same time of course!)

I've set it with both MAC Blot Powder and MAC MSF Natural as well.

My skin is combination with a oily cheeks and chin, dry nose and normal head!

What can I do to make my HD last? It looks so good when I first apply it, I am loathed to give up so early._

 
I use a mattefying (sp?) face lotion first (mark Matte Chance), then put on MAC's "Matte" as my primer... and it's been keeping my face oil-free!!! I fell asleep in my makeup last night and woke up this morning, no shine! Whenever I fall asleep in makeup I'm ALWAYS a shiny mess in the morning.

Oh, not only that... but my makeup still looked amazing!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Is anyone using this foundation an NC25? I'm NC25 and I tried 117 but its a wee bit too light. The next color is 120 but I'm not sure if that ones too dark..help?


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Is anyone using this foundation an NC25? I'm NC25 and I tried 117 but its a wee bit too light. The next color is 120 but I'm not sure if that ones too dark..help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am NC15 and 117 is PERFECT for me, but I can definitely see that it would be too light for you.

120 is very pinkish, and therefore I dont think it would suite your NC skin, but I could be wrong.

Check out this beauty blog, she has some great swatches.
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Well, I tried this and so not loving! Face and Body is much, much better.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Just bought the foundation. Im a 173 and i got the HD powder. Now i know this is a stupid question but i bought this to see it myself but can someone tell me if this HD powder is like a blotting loos powder?


----------



## Trista (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Even though I'm NC25 the shade #120 blended perfectly on my skin even though it is pink based. I was surprised cause I have yellow undertones to my skin but the one that was more pink actually flattered me more. Go figure.


----------



## larapr06 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trista* 

 
_Even though I'm NC25 the shade #120 blended perfectly on my skin even though it is pink based. I was surprised cause I have yellow undertones to my skin but the one that was more pink actually flattered me more. Go figure._

 
That's the same shade I bought and I'm NC35 MSF. I love it...


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm nc20-25 and am using 118 and it's a good match


----------



## sh3lby70 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hi everyone, newbie from Australia here! I hope I have posted this request in the correct area, if not, feel free to point me in the right direction!

I need your advice with MUFE HD Foundation colour matching as I have to purchase this on-line (amazon.com). I currently use MAC Studio Fix in NW25 or the Select in NW20 - how would that translate across to the MUFE range? I was thinking the 117 or 118. Has anyone else moved from MAC to MUFE in foundation? Results? The good and the bad!

I am also thinking of the Primer in blue and the HD Face Powder.

Thanks so much!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sh3lby70* 

 
_Hi everyone, newbie from Australia here! I hope I have posted this request in the correct area, if not, feel free to point me in the right direction!

I need your advice with MUFE HD Foundation colour matching as I have to purchase this on-line (amazon.com). I currently use MAC Studio Fix in NW25 or the Select in NW20 - how would that translate across to the MUFE range? I was thinking the 117 or 118. Has anyone else moved from MAC to MUFE in foundation? Results? The good and the bad!

I am also thinking of the Primer in blue and the HD Face Powder.

Thanks so much!_

 
I was using Studio Fix Fluid before this foundation. I am SO happy that I switched. It gives great depth to my skin and covers fantastic. I'd guess that you are 120 but hopefully some of the other girls can weigh in. I am 117, I promise you, you are not 117, its very yellow undertoned and wouldn't be for anyone whos been using an NW foundation (in my opinion). I used to be NC15 and went with MUFE 117 which is a perfect match.

This is a great foundation.
Doesnt break me out like studio fix. 
Stays on my face all day.
And primers are great too, I use the green one and love it


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Is anyone using this foundation an NC25? I'm NC25 and I tried 117 but its a wee bit too light. The next color is 120 but I'm not sure if that ones too dark..help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NC25 and was matched to 118 last night at Sephora. (I believe this is one of the new added shades, but I'm not sure) Anyway, I only got a sample to see if I liked it & I used it this morning. LOVEEEEEEEE it so far, but its only been about 4 hours since I applied. The color matches my skin PERFECTLY. Since its the only ones between 117 and 120, I would give it a shot if I were you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Does anybody have both this and MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish? Which do you like better? I can't decide between the 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have mineralize satinfinish and it is no contest!  HD out performs it in every way.  Coverage, consistency, no breakouts, absorbtion, long-lasting, and I could go on and on.  Again, I know it is pricey but I have never had a foundation like HD and I have tried them ALL.  HTH!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For you girls that ordered samples over the phone, how long did it take them to get to you??


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Has anyone tried their HD primers??? I got a sample of it today when i went to go by my foundation. I want to try the green primer for my redness. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Has anyone tried their HD primers??? I got a sample of it today when i went to go by my foundation. I want to try the green primer for my redness. Anyone tried it yet?_

 

I use the green primer and I LOVE it. I have incredibly red skin and ive been waiting for years for a primer to come out thats green and works well, this is the one


----------



## COBI (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am returning the primer.  I don't see any real difference with or without it when I use the HD foundation and powder.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I recieved my samples today. I am really loving this foundation! I wouldn't say it makes my skin flawless, but it does look good, and the 115 is a way better match than my current Lancome foundation!


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I use the green primer and I LOVE it. I have incredibly red skin and ive been waiting for years for a primer to come out thats green and works well, this is the one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm gonna see if they can give me a sample of it. Thanks! 

Does everyone use their powder also? I use mineral powder instead of it their powder is better and makes your face look better, please let me know!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I would say that I am cool toned, so is it okay that the 115 is a good match for me? I see a lot of warm toned girls saying that 115 matches them. I haven't actually worn the 117 yet, but it looked very yellow in the sample. Hmm... I don't know... I guess I will try out both.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^ 115 looks cool toned to me and on Sephora it says 115 is for light skin with pink undertones.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_^^ 115 looks cool toned to me and on Sephora it says 115 is for light skin with pink undertones._

 

I owned it and had to return it because I am cool yellow undertones and this was very warm, pink undertoned foundations tend to be on the much warmer side.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'd love to try this but MUFE is only available via mail order here in the UK. I wanna try before I buy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are there any colour comparisons for shades? I wanna know what shade to get (I'm MAC NC40)... 

So what is it that makes this foundation good for HD purposes? i.e. ingredients?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I don't know what shade you would be but they don't run dark._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I am MAC NC40-42, what color do you guys suggest I get for the HD DEF foundation? I am looking for something that is full coverage...TIA_

 
I had a sample of 153 i wear NC40 MSF and it looked amazing. I ordered MUFE HD and powder yesterday from sephora.com I can not wait to get in the mail.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Sephora is great about samples. I brought home 3 ! LOL The one at the Gardens Mall is where I went. I am torn on whether I am 123, 127, or 128 though. 

Can someone explain to me the diff between yellow and olive undertones ?_

 
Hey SweetCheeks, 
I'm in that mall all the time. At the FS MAC store. 



Has anyone tried their eye shadow I want to get a few any suggestion?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Well I ended up liking the 117 better than the 115. The 117 is a lot less yellow than it looks in the sample.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i tried it today. finally, a perfect match for my pale skin - no. 110! i used nw15 before but it was a tad too dark for me. going to pick up a bottle of hd tomorrow!


----------



## Hemons (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I would love to try MUFE HD foundation. Unfortunately, I don't have a Sephora in my state! I wear Studio Fix Fluid in NW15 and Mineralize Satinfinish foundation in NW20. What color would I be in MUFE HD? Thanks!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_I would love to try MUFE HD foundation. Unfortunately, I don't have a Sephora in my state! I wear Studio Fix Fluid in NW15 and Mineralize Satinfinish foundation in NW20. What color would I be in MUFE HD? Thanks!_

 
Call the MUFE Store in NY and have them send you samples. All you have to do is tell them which colors you think are close to you. They will send you a couple of samples. It only took about 4-5 days, and doesn't cost a dime!

(212) 941-9337 is the number to the store.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_I would love to try MUFE HD foundation. Unfortunately, I don't have a Sephora in my state! I wear Studio Fix Fluid in NW15 and Mineralize Satinfinish foundation in NW20. What color would I be in MUFE HD? Thanks!_

 
i think 115 would be good for you. but try getting samples of maybe 110,115 and 118 just to make sure!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i think 115 would be good for you. but try getting samples of maybe 110,115 and 118 just to make sure!_

 
I totally agree!  Sample to ensure you get the right shade.

I am NW20 and wear 115.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I cant get over how much I love this foundation!
Almost everyday I look at my boyfriend when Im applying my makeup and go "DAMN I LOVE THIS FOUNDATION SO MUCH"

! soo so good!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^ Are you using an oil-based cleanser to remove it? I'm worried that if my facial cleanser deosn't take it off my brush it won't take it off my face, and with my sensitive skin I can't change cleansers.


----------



## damsel (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_^^ Are you using an oil-based cleanser to remove it? I'm worried that if my facial cleanser deosn't take it off my brush it won't take it off my face, and with my sensitive skin I can't change cleansers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you can use a regular cleanser to take it off [i use olay foaming cleanser for sensitive skin]. i have no residue left afterwards. i almost feel like it stains the brushes. like with my 187, i wash it with shampoo until the water runs clear, but the fibers still have color on them. the only thing that gets rid of the color is mac brush cleanser.


----------



## elib067 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

so i have a question for you girls. i live in a humid climate and i tend to sweat easily, do you all think this foundation will last?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_you can use a regular cleanser to take it off [i use olay foaming cleanser for sensitive skin]. i have no residue left afterwards. i almost feel like it stains the brushes. like with my 187, i wash it with shampoo until the water runs clear, but the fibers still have color on them. the only thing that gets rid of the color is mac brush cleanser._

 
I guess I'll need to actually test my face in a little spot with MU remover like Bi-Facil ort something to convince myself I'm really getting it all off. The stained 187 fibers really bother me, it just makes me wonder if my face is stained too. I know, I'm wierd! LOL


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_^^ Are you using an oil-based cleanser to remove it? I'm worried that if my facial cleanser deosn't take it off my brush it won't take it off my face, and with my sensitive skin I can't change cleansers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Once you get a cleanser on it, it comes off easily. Which cleanser are you using at the moment? I just use a milky type of drug store cleanser thats all natural to take it off my skin, then use a Lush everyday cleanser.

It comes off quite easily.
A lot of things stain the 187, I find that you can get anything out if you wash your brushes right.

Take some MAC brush cleanser, wet the brush under warm water, put some brush claenser in your hand, swirl the 187 in your hand, add a little more and a little more bursh cleanser until you can swirl it in your hand and it creates little suds, and then once the color has come off, run the hairs under warm water and swirl them in your hand again to get rid of the suds.

That method for me, cleans anything off of brushes, they look brand new when I'm done washing them. 

This foundation doesnt stick on your face like a tattoo, I promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha
As long as you use water and cleanser you will be golden.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use MD Forte Replenish Hydrating cleanser. It's literally the only cleanser I've found that doesn't bother my rosacea and cause terrible flushing...you would not believe the list of things I react to. As a result, I only use this same cleanser on my brushes. My brushes all look like new using this. I've never had any problem whatsoever with any product - from foundations to blushes - not coming out of the white hairs of the 187 with one washing using this cleanser until MUFE HD. I *can* eventually get it off -- but only after upwards of 5 wash & rinse cycles just like you've described above. BUT if you feel the 187 stains easily, I guess there's something to be said for the idea that my face is not made up of the same stuff, lol!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

So this is a medium coverage foundation. Can you build it up?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elib067* 

 
_so i have a question for you girls. i live in a humid climate and i tend to sweat easily, do you all think this foundation will last?_

 
If you think it's humid in Raleigh, you should try living on the coast! Lol. I live about 10 minutes away from the beach, so it's extremely humid and can get hot here. The foundation still lasts all day for me. I definitely say try it.


----------



## summer6310 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

They have so many color ranges and I got totally confused when I was trying them on at my Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can anyone suggest a color? I am around NC35-40. Thanks!


----------



## glossygirl (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i love this foundation, though i'm not convinced that it's that much better than their face and body foundation.


----------



## cyndi (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm about an NC35 and I use #127.  I have yellow undertones and this is perfect for me. =)


----------



## MsC03 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Whew! Read this whole thread...!

Just wanted to say, I'm NC-30 and I wear HD 120.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

There are so many shades. I haven't got a clue which one would suite me. I'm usually an NC50.

Can you return it if you buy the wrong shade?


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got My MUFE HD and concealer pallet yesterday!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!! 

both items are worth the money, 

Im nw45 and i got the 175 and the palette in no4

so happy


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I have to say, I wasn't that impressed when I tried my sample.  I used it with All Mat underneath.  It didn't cover as well as I'd hoped and did not last very long on me.  I will give it another go and see if I can make it work for me. I also felt like the color was a bit off, she gave me 158.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I was colormatched at Sephora for this foundation a couple of weeks ago: 115, 117, 118. The MA and I were both torn between the 115-117, but because my skin has more yellow undertones, I decided to try the 117. I ordered that along with the HD powder from Sephora over the weekend and can't wait to get it!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I was colormatched at Sephora for this foundation a couple of weeks ago: 115, 117, 118. The MA and I were both torn between the 115-117, but because my skin has more yellow undertones, I decided to try the 117. I ordered that along with the HD powder from Sephora over the weekend and can't wait to get it!_

 

Girl i'm 117 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you have yellow undertones then this is definitely the foundation for you.
You've definitely gone down many foundation shades since you stopped tanning, but I think its great, you look beautiful with your natural skin.


----------



## kblakes (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I do not care for this foundation at all. I do not have a shade match.  110 is too pale and 115 is too dark.  Also the foundation seems to exaggerate my pores.  I'm definitely glad I tried a sample first.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_There are so many shades. I haven't got a clue which one would suite me. I'm usually an NC50.

Can you return it if you buy the wrong shade?_

 

You can exchange it if its the wrong shade; when I wore MAC NC50 looked best on me, and i'm trying HD177.  I was using 175 but it was orangey on me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_You can exchange it if its the wrong shade; when I wore MAC NC50 looked best on me, and i'm trying HD177. I was using 175 but it was orangey on me._

 
Thanks dear. I think I'll wait til I'm in NY next mth so I can be matched in person.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_They have so many color ranges and I got totally confused when I was trying them on at my Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone suggest a color? I am around NC35-40. Thanks!_

 
I'm NC35 and I wear #120.  #118 was too light and made me look pale and #123 was too orangey for me (it's better for olive undertones).  Since I have yellow undertones, #120 is perfect!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I have to say, I wasn't that impressed when I tried my sample.  I used it with All Mat underneath.  It didn't cover as well as I'd hoped and did not last very long on me.  I will give it another go and see if I can make it work for me. I also felt like the color was a bit off, she gave me 158._

 
Quite honestly, I don't like that All Mat primer AT ALL.  It actually made me oily in less than an hour.  I use the Smashbox Photofinish Primer and it works 100 times better with this foundation.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i got my MUFE HD foundation and concealer palette yesterday.
I tried them on and I gotta say that they really are worth buying.
The foundation is very lightweight. even more so than my mineral foundation i've been using before. It feels like i have nothing on but has enough coverage to make my face look flawless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can definitely build up on it to gauge how much coverage you want.
I got my perfect match and it looks like i have nothing on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is definitely going to replace my mineral foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also for the concealer palette. worth the money, seriously.
comes with 5 different shades. 
I'm yellowish tan skin with olive undertones [asian] and I got the palette #1.
This palette contains green, salmon and three other beige colors ranging from fair-light-yellowish beige... i can cover up anything to everything with this palette and has a lot of color payoff so you don't have to use a lot of it to conceal.  

I'm seriously falling in love with MUFE. 




my next purchase will be the HD powder


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i'm an nc 40-42, i use 153. i love it. i am going to try the conselor pallet.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_They have so many color ranges and I got totally confused when I was trying them on at my Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone suggest a color? I am around NC35-40. Thanks!_

 
 I'm NC40 and I use the 140 .


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I have to say, I wasn't that impressed when I tried my sample. I used it with All Mat underneath. It didn't cover as well as I'd hoped and did not last very long on me. I will give it another go and see if I can make it work for me. I also felt like the color was a bit off, she gave me 158._

 
I was not impressed either when I tried it in the store. They give you the sponges to try it on so maybe thats the difference. I bought it anyway determined to make it work and used the 187. Now I see a huge difference.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Unfortunately I have super oily skin so you would suggest the mat velvet+ foundation?
In mac (concealer only) I am nw15 and in BB foundation warm ivory.
Which mat velvet shade would you guys suggest? 
I am thinking about N15 alabaster


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girl i'm 117 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you have yellow undertones then this is definitely the foundation for you.
You've definitely gone down many foundation shades since you stopped tanning, but I think its great, you look beautiful with your natural skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are such a sweetheart!

I got my HD foundation and powder today and 117 looked amazing when I swatched a little more on my skin than before when I was colormatched at Sephora. It gave my skin this awesome look. I really wanted to a do a full face application, but it's late and I already had my Studio Fix on from earlier. I compared the MUFE HD 117 to my Studio Fix NW20 and although the shades do look sorta similar, there is something less fake looking about the MUFE shade. It doesn't seem as heavy on my skin than Studio Fix. It seems a little thinner to me. Maybe that's just me, but just my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to sound like a total ninny, but since I also got the HD powder, I was wondering, should I wait until I apply my foundation and the rest of my face makeup (MSFs, cheek colors, bronzer, etc.) before I do a light dusting of this? Should I spray Fix+ on my skin to set my makeup after I apply the powder?

I know, questions, questions!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You are such a sweetheart!

I got my HD foundation and powder today and 117 looked amazing when I swatched a little more on my skin than before when I was colormatched at Sephora. It gave my skin this awesome look. I really wanted to a do a full face application, but it's late and I already had my Studio Fix on from earlier. I compared the MUFE HD 117 to my Studio Fix NW20 and although the shades do look sorta similar, there is something less fake looking about the MUFE shade. It doesn't seem as heavy on my skin than Studio Fix. It seems a little thinner to me. Maybe that's just me, but just my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not to sound like a total ninny, but since I also got the HD powder, I was wondering, should I wait until I apply my foundation and the rest of my face makeup (MSFs, cheek colors, bronzer, etc.) before I do a light dusting of this? Should I spray Fix+ on my skin to set my makeup after I apply the powder?

I know, questions, questions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Its so weird you'd ask that, tonight when I put it on I was experimenting with different ways of applying it -
heres the two Ive found to work the best.

apply the liquid foundation - I use the 109 brush, best brush ever! but 187 works too.
then spray fix +, 
then take a big fluffy brush (150 or 136) and swirl it in the cap of the HD powder
then dust it on your face, then blush, contour, highlight, etc.
but if you're using a mineralized blush you can apply fix + right after blush and powder, mineralized blush really stands out after fix +.

So, to simplify haha.
I either do one of these three -

foundation
fix +
powder
blush
highlight

-

foundation
powder 
fix +
blush
highlight

-

foundation
powder
blush
fix+
highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just play around with it and see what you like best.
I really liked the look of the fix + before powder, it gave a great dewy look after I applied the powder


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I ordered the MUFE Mat Velvet with the FF sale at sephora and am patiently waiting for it to arrive!!! 

I currently have the MAC Satinfinish but find that my face after like 2 hrs looks just shiny but in a bad way not in a dewy flawless way, probably bc 1) houston is humid like an armpit and 2) i have combo/oily skin.

When my new foundation does arrive, do I need a primer? or can i just apply and set with powder?  if I need a primer, what kind do I need? I've never use face primer before!


----------



## alka1 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I usually apply the HD powder right after the foundation to set it. The HD powder helps the other products that follow (blush, highlighter, bronzer,etc) go on a lot smoother.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_I ordered the MUFE Mat Velvet with the FF sale at sephora and am patiently waiting for it to arrive!!! 

I currently have the MAC Satinfinish but find that my face after like 2 hrs looks just shiny but in a bad way not in a dewy flawless way, probably bc 1) houston is humid like an armpit and 2) i have combo/oily skin.

When my new foundation does arrive, do I need a primer? or can i just apply and set with powder? if I need a primer, what kind do I need? I've never use face primer before!_

 

Id suggest one, I find it helps the foundation go on much better.

I use the green mufe HD primer and MAC Matte to smooth out my skin.

Although Im a big fan of those primers, there are lots of good ones
Mac has a great one, Smashbox has a great one (very popular), MUFE has quite a few good HD ones


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Unfortunately I have super oily skin so you would suggest the mat velvet+ foundation?
In mac (concealer only) I am nw15 and in BB foundation warm ivory.
Which mat velvet shade would you guys suggest? 
I am thinking about N15 alabaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Still thinking about the right foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Is N15 the lightest mat velvet+ shade and would it work for ~nw15?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use 15 and it's a bit light and I'm NC15.


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_There are so many shades. I haven't got a clue which one would suite me. I'm usually an NC50.

Can you return it if you buy the wrong shade?_

 

I'm NC50/NW45 and I sampled 178 and 180 in the HD foundation. Alone the 178 matches me to a "T", so I ended up buying that shade. But I think in the summer when my skin gets a little darker, I will need to mix a tiny bit of the 180 with my 178.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just ordered my full-sized bottle of 117. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_I just ordered my full-sized bottle of 117. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay, I can't wait to get it!_

 

Thats the color I use! its amaaazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 youll love it!


----------



## oblivion (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

any other online sites that sells this other than sephora?


----------



## amourbliss (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I ended up going to Sephora 2 weeks ago and picked up a sample (only after my devilish dog ruined my NW55 Studio Fix Stick) in 185 and it's amazing. I'd never worn liquid foundation before and it was so easy and blended right in to my skin...so flawless!! I'm def. going to get a full size this week!!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I got 2 samples of the foundation (they wouldn't let me sample the powder because it's  powder/jar/whatever, pfft)

I'm NC45 in MAC and the SA swatched MUFE #155 on me, I thought that looked light on me but indoor lighting made it look like a perfect match. So I picked a color I assumed from the beginning that I was, #173, just in case and it was a perfect match in natural lighting/photographs.

So... NC45 = #173
I am a paler during the winter which makes me an NC44 as well.

I find it good but not great stuff. I still haven't used it on a daily basis and mostly go for my Revlon Colorstay Concealer anyways.


----------



## Lilaaa (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyndi* 

 
_I'm about an NC35 and I use #127.  I have yellow undertones and this is perfect for me. =)_

 
Yup same here. I love this foundation! <3


----------



## alka1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

does anybody here use shade #123. If so, what shade are you in MAC's foundations? 

I'm NC30-35. I've already tried 127, 128, 140, 153. I was hoping #123 would be the one for me.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*



DirtyPlum said:


> I'd love to try this but MUFE is only available via mail order here in the UK.  I wanna try before I buy though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I have been using this a lot lately.  

I prime with MUFE HE Primer in Green.  I am an NW20-23, so I mix MUFE HD foundation in 118 Flesh with 115 Ivory and _love_it.  I apply it at the center of my face with the MAC #189 brush and then work it out towards the edges with a MAC #129.

Then I tap a bit of MAC MSF Natural in Light Med over my cheeks (for extra coverage) and blend/buff in MUFE HD over the rest of the face.

Good stuff.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'd love to try this but MUFE is only available via mail order here in the UK. I wanna try before I buy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are there any colour comparisons for shades? I wanna know what shade to get (I'm MAC NC40)... 

So what is it that makes this foundation good for HD purposes? i.e. ingredients?_

 
Try the Sephora MUFE Foundation Finder at Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance and select "Makeup Forever" under brands.  Their foundation selecter actually has pictures of women wearing each shade.

I am a MAC NC25 and wear MUFE HD 120.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'd love to try this but MUFE is only available via mail order here in the UK. I wanna try before I buy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are there any colour comparisons for shades? I wanna know what shade to get (I'm MAC NC40)... 

So what is it that makes this foundation good for HD purposes? i.e. ingredients?_

 
Try the Sephora MUFE Foundation Finder at Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance and select "Makeup Forever" under brands. Their foundation selecter actually has pictures of women wearing each shade.

I am a MAC NC25 and wear MUFE HD 120.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoeyEmma* 

 
_Ooohh... I want this! Shame we don't have MUFE in the UK. My brother is going to NYC next week and I might ask him to get me this. 

I'm NC25 and have MV+ in 30 porcelain. I can't work out if I have olive, yellow or beige undertones though. I think I might be olive or yellow, when I've tried beige family shades from EM I have looked ashy._

 
I am NC25 and I wear MUFE HD 120. Good luck!!


----------



## tottycat (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_If you think it's humid in Raleigh, you should try living on the coast! Lol. I live about 10 minutes away from the beach, so it's extremely humid and can get hot here. The foundation still lasts all day for me. I definitely say try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitely agree with that! I set mine with MUFE HD Powder, and this foundation has survived South India during Monsoon Season!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Ok, so I'm an NC 35/37 or a C4... I have pink undertones (which I kinda of want to cover) and olive undertones...

123? 127? or something else?

I wish there was a store near me!


----------



## tottycat (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Ok, so I'm an NC 35/37 or a C4... I have pink undertones (which I kinda of want to cover) and olive undertones...

123? 127? or something else?

I wish there was a store near me!_

 
If you are an NC35-ish, then Shade 127. If you prefer more beige and less yellow, go with 128, or 125 for a lighter shade.  I really find that it helps to look at the models for each shade on the Sephora MUFE pictoral foundation finder. I looked at the face of the model for 120 and knew it was for me!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tottycat* 

 
_I am NC25 and I wear MUFE HD 120. Good luck!!_

 
Thanks!! I'm NC25 and I have been trying to figure out if 117 or 120 was better for me. I just went out and bought 120 today and it is PERFECT!


----------



## tottycat (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_Does anyone know the equivalent for MUFE HD Foundation to MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NC25?_

 
I wear MUFE HD 120.


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I was colormatched at Sephora for this foundation a couple of weeks ago: 115, 117, 118. The MA and I were both torn between the 115-117, but because my skin has more yellow undertones, I decided to try the 117. I ordered that along with the HD powder from Sephora over the weekend and can't wait to get it!_

 

what r u in Mac when ur tan (I know u try not to tan anymore lol)--but I remember something once me & u were like the same when I didn't tan (nw15-nw20) so figured would be the same when u did tan lol WHATEVER--I am nw 25-nw30 mosta the time & trying to decide between the MUFE 135-140...hmm whatcha think?


----------



## dpatte03 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I really want to try this. I am a NC44.5 SFF. What color do you think I should buy?


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wynchester76* 

 
_what r u in Mac when ur tan (I know u try not to tan anymore lol)--but I remember something once me & u were like the same when I didn't tan (nw15-nw20) so figured would be the same when u did tan lol WHATEVER--I am nw 25-nw30 mosta the time & trying to decide between the MUFE 135-140...hmm whatcha think?_

 
I currently am an NW20 and wear a 117 in the HD foundation. I wear it because my skin tends to have yellow undertones and it really is a fab match
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I do tan (which I'm not sure if I ever will again, lol) I'm an NC35-NC37. The darkest I've ever been is an NC42 but I haven't been that dark in 2 years.
I think the color you got on your You Tube haul video is perfect for you, since you said you tend to have red undertones and I think that shade is for medium skin with pink undertones. Also, let me know how you like the HD primer you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## alka1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Everyone please wish me luck!

I just ordered my fifth bottle of this, hoping this time i'll get a good match for my skin.

I don't live near a Sephora, so i've had to resort to guessing what my shade is. I feel bad about returning them, but i'm not going to keep something that doesn't match my skin.

I'm really hoping this will be it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 123 Desert. Anyone else use this shade?


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^Hope you get it right this time.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am not sure whether to get the HD foundation, or Mat Velvet. I have combination skin, oily t-zone and I break out quite a bit (teenage skin plus heavy medication never go well.) I am also deathly pale with horrible rosy cheeks.

I also don't know whether to choose the green primer or blue primer. Green would help with the redness, but the blue supposedly brightens and minutely helps with imperfections.

I'm the redhead, if that helps.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetSweetIrony* 

 
_I am not sure whether to get the HD foundation, or Mat Velvet. I have combination skin, oily t-zone and I break out quite a bit (teenage skin plus heavy medication never go well.) I am also deathly pale with horrible rosy cheeks.

I also don't know whether to choose the green primer or blue primer. Green would help with the redness, but the blue supposedly brightens and minutely helps with imperfections.

I'm the redhead, if that helps._

 

If I was you, I would go for the blue primer and the HD foundation.
I have the same type of skin as you, combination, oily, and breakouts, and MUFE HD has worked wonders for me. I use the green primer but I would only use that if you have a lot of overall redness.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_If I was you, I would go for the blue primer and the HD foundation.
I have the same type of skin as you, combination, oily, and breakouts, and MUFE HD has worked wonders for me. I use the green primer but I would only use that if you have a lot of overall redness._

 
My chin is very red, from old acne scars and general irritation from acne/whatever.

The cheeks are just straight pink though.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

You could try samples of both and see which one you enjoy more.





I personally love the green its fantastic, but I hear they are all great.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Everyone please wish me luck!

I just ordered my fifth bottle of this, hoping this time i'll get a good match for my skin.

I don't live near a Sephora, so i've had to resort to guessing what my shade is. I feel bad about returning them, but i'm not going to keep something that doesn't match my skin.

I'm really hoping this will be it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 123 Desert. Anyone else use this shade?_

 
If you call the MUFE boutique in NYC they will talk to you, suggest shades and send you several samples for free.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetSweetIrony* 

 
_I am not sure whether to get the HD foundation, or Mat Velvet. I have combination skin, oily t-zone and I break out quite a bit (teenage skin plus heavy medication never go well.) I am also deathly pale with horrible rosy cheeks.

I also don't know whether to choose the green primer or blue primer. Green would help with the redness, but the blue supposedly brightens and minutely helps with imperfections.

I'm the redhead, if that helps._

 
If your combination skin is more oily than dry, I'd go for mat velvet, especially if you want to completely cover the redness. Primers don't do as much for imperfections so I'd go for the green one. Besides that, if you choose the HD, it already looks sort of glowy so you won't need the blue primer as much anyway.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Does anyone know of a corporate address to write to? I can't find anything on their web site and I'd like to suggest that they make a lighter yellow-based (or even neutral) shade than 117. The only lighter shade, 110, is very pink.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_does anybody here use shade #123. If so, what shade are you in MAC's foundations? 

I'm NC30-35. I've already tried 127, 128, 140, 153. I was hoping #123 would be the one for me._

 
I'm NC35 and #123 was perfect for me. Its more of a yellowy beige like I am. HTH


----------



## COBI (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_After buying this last weekend, ALL of my MAC foundations have been sent to the foundation storage bin (i.e. out of current rotation.)

I stopped by Sephora today to pick up the HD primer; bought the HD foundation and microfinish powder (which blows my MAC setting powder out of the water IMHO) last weekend.

I would buy this again at $40 before buying MAC satinfinish with my discount._

 
Fast forward to today.... I used this for about 6 weeks or so before going back to some of my other foundations.  I don't know what changed, but I am no longer as in love with this as I was when I first bought it at all. I find that it does look more caked now than it seemed to in the beginning and sitting on top of my skin versus looking flawless.  My skin type is still the same, no more or less dry/oily than before.

Although, I don't find this necessarily different from any other foundation experience I've had (where I like it a lot for a while and then rediscover my love for another foundation), I will not be rushing out to buy a replacement bottle at $40 any time soon.  I do still use it once and a while, but don't find that it has the staying power as it seemed to when I first tried it.  Go figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently, I am generally not even using a foundation, just some concealer for circles and Natural MSF.  I think the next thing I'm going to try is the Smashbox Halo Perfecting Powder.


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I've had a real love / hate journey with MUFE. 
I used the tester and loved it, bought the full size and continued happily using it...but suddenly my skin didn't seem to like it, and I started breaking out.

I quit using it.

Then I watched lollipop26 on youtube doing a review on it, and she mentioned she had needed to switch to a stronger moisturiser when using this...so I thought I'd give it another chance.

The heavier moisturiser mixed with my dermalogica precleanse to remove it has worked wonders.

I think this foundation is fantastic but you need to really work at keeping your skin tiptop for it to continue working. It needs an oil based makeup remover to get it completely off, otherwise it seems to clog pores.

So for me, for now - it's love again.


----------



## Deolinda (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm NC 25 in the Mineralize Satinfinish by MAC and just got the MUFE HD foundation in 118.  I love, love, love it.  I'm never going back...


----------



## Deolinda (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_Does anyone know the equivalent for MUFE HD Foundation to MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NC25?_

 

I'm NC 25 in the Mineralize satinfinish, and just got the 118 in MUFE.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  I'll never go back.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

*I find this foundation is very much what you make it to be. It's all in how you apply it.

This foundation makes my skin HD perfect and I wanted to let you guys know the steps I use to apply it. If you would like, maybe I'll even do a video on it.*

*
Step 1:* _Apply a primer of your choice._ I use MUFEs green primer. I would use their primers because they are light and go on like a moisturizer, and don't ball up on your skin. 

*Step 2:* _Use MAC's MATTE or MUFE's ALL MAT_, and put that on top of pimples, wrinkles, general imperfections that you would like to smooth out. I use it mostly on the top of my cheeks where my pores are very big, the MAC matte fills them and then the foundation doesn't sink in and make them more noticeable.

*Step 3:* _Let the primers sit for five minutes_ or so, they will take to your skin better this way.

*Step 4:* _Take your foundation brush. Either 187 or 109 (which I use), and put a squirt of foundation on your brush._ Start at one area, say your left cheek, and dab the foundation all over your cheek, but sparingly. Then begin to lightly dab, spread out, and rub in the foundation with your brush. Repeat this step in different areas of your face until its covered. You don't need to put it anywhere above your the very tops of your cheeks, thats what your eye concealer is for. If you apply too much in that area it will look cakey when you put your concealer on. Don't forget to get the sides of your nostrils which most people forget.

*Step 5:* _Conceal._ I use Cliniques All About Eyes Concealer, dab it on with the wand and then leave it for 30 seconds to warm up to your skin, then take a brush (I use the 252) to spread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If your concealer and foundations are the right color for you, the two will have no trouble meshing together and it will look just like one not two products.

*Step 6:* _Spray Fix +._ (This is optional, or you can do it after the powder. I prefer it before the powder... it gives a more flawless look)

*Step 7:* _Let your face dry_ - which should only take a minute or so.

*Step 8*: _Take a light fluffy face brush_, I use MAC's 136, open your HD powder and put a very small amount of product in the lid. Swirl the brush in the cap, and apply very lightly on your face, do not press or buff, just lightly sweep the brush over your face. You will see the foundation matte-ify with even a very small amount of powder.

*Step 9*: _Blush, highlight, etc_.

*It doesn't take as long as it looks, It was just important that I explain in detail because I think this foundation is very much what you make it.*


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*I find this foundation is very much what you make it to be. It's all in how you apply it.*

*This foundation makes my skin HD perfect and I wanted to let you guys know the steps I use to apply it. If you would like, maybe I'll even do a video on it.*


*Step 1:* Apply a primer of your choice. I use MUFEs green primer. I would use their primers because they are light and go on like a moisturizer, and don't ball up on your skin. 

*Step 2:* Use MAC's MATTE or MUFE's ALL MAT, and put that on top of pimples, wrinkles, general imperfections that you would like to smooth out. I use it mostly on the top of my cheeks where my pores are very big, the MAC matte fills them and then the foundation doesn't sink in and make them more noticeable.

*Step 3:* Let the primers sit for five minutes or so, they will take to your skin better this way.

*Step 4:* Take your foundation brush. Either 187 or 109 (which I use), and put a squirt of foundation on your brush. Start at one area, say your left cheek, and dab the foundation all over your cheek, but sparingly. Then begin to lightly dab, spread out, and rub in the foundation with your brush. Repeat this step in different areas of your face until its covered. You don't need to put it anywhere above your the very tops of your cheeks, thats what your eye concealer is for. If you apply too much in that area it will look cakey when you put your concealer on. Don't forget to get the sides of your nostrils which most people forget.

*Step 5:* Conceal. I use Cliniques All About Eyes Concealer, dab it on with the wand and then leave it for 30 seconds to warm up to your skin, then take a brush (I use the 252) to spread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your concealer and foundations are the right color for you, the two will have no trouble meshing together and it will look just like one not two products.

*Step 6:* Spray Fix +. (This is optional, or you can do it after the powder. I prefer it before the powder... it gives a more flawless look)

*Step 7:* Let your face dry - which should only take a minute or so.

*Step 8*: Take a light fluffy face brush, I use MAC's 136, open your HD powder and put a very small amount of product in the lid. Swirl the brush in the cap, and apply very lightly on your face, do not press or buff, just lightly sweep the brush over your face. You will see the foundation matte-ify with even a very small amount of powder.

*Step 9*: Blush, highlight, etc.

*It doesn't take as long as it looks, It was just important that I explain in detail because I think this foundation is very much what you make it.*_

 

You should make a video.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetSweetIrony* 

 
_You should make a video._

 

I agree.. I would love to see a video.  Thanks for posting these tips!  I bought this foundation today and I am SO excited to try it.  I want tomorrow to come quicker (and I don't normally say that when I have to work the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deolinda* 

 
_I'm NC 25 in the Mineralize satinfinish, and just got the 118 in MUFE.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  I'll never go back._

 
Wouldn't 118 be for pink undertones (NW's)?


----------



## MUALindsay (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Wouldn't 118 be for pink undertones (NW's)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
118's description says beige undertones (no pink or yellow, specifically).

And it's BEIGE!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wynchester76* 

 
_what r u in Mac when ur tan (I know u try not to tan anymore lol)--but I remember something once me & u were like the same when I didn't tan (nw15-nw20) so figured would be the same when u did tan lol WHATEVER--I am nw 25-nw30 mosta the time & trying to decide between the MUFE 135-140...hmm whatcha think?_

 
have you find your MUFE foundation color?I am nw30 and I need help to choose right color for me.Since there is no MUFE in my country I have to order it online.pls help me


----------



## moonlit (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am NC 42 and I wear shade #153 ..


----------



## Septemba (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I received some samples of MUFE HD on Monday and I was very impressed! My shade is 110, and I found that I only needed the tiniest bit on my face to cover. It feels silky and smooth on. It looked natural but it was also really buildable.

I'm recovering from a reactive breakout and I found that it sort of clung to dry spots, etc. But you're pretty much going to get that with any foundation, right?

Will a primer stop it from clinging to dry spots like that?

 Anyway I still love it and will purchase a full size!

ETA: Thanks to Specktra and everyone who rec'd it! I would never have tried it otherwise.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I am NC40 and #140 .. 135 was VERY pink and 140 is yellowy (which is me!)

As for the dryness.. yes, even with primer I can still see my dry spots, but I get that with any foundation that gives me decent coverage.  If I don't want my dry spots to show I have to use a very light coverage foundation which is not what I need.  So, I use an AHA cream to keep the flakies away.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I received some samples of MUFE HD on Monday and I was very impressed! My shade is 110, and I found that I only needed the tiniest bit on my face to cover. It feels silky and smooth on. It looked natural but it was also really buildable.

I'm recovering from a reactive breakout and I found that it sort of clung to dry spots, etc. But you're pretty much going to get that with any foundation, right?

Will a primer stop it from clinging to dry spots like that?

 Anyway I still love it and will purchase a full size!

ETA: Thanks to Specktra and everyone who rec'd it! I would never have tried it otherwise._

 
I would make sure to moisturize any dry spots before applying your primer (which I would use) and I would also use MAC's MATTE or MUFE's All Mat, it smooths out imperfections and helps the foundation glide over them instead of accentuating them. Look up a few posts, I put a detailed guide to how I apply this foundation.


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

In case anyone wants to know i am MAC nc25 and the mufe hd foundation shade that is perfect for me is 120 , its got yellow undertones.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I posted this in the Porcelain Beauties thread (hate to be a cross-poster but I thought I should throw it in the dedicated thread!), I'm 110 in MUFE HD, I was wondering what fellow 110s are in other foundies?


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I went into Sephora today to get matched.  The MUA came up with #170 (I'm an NC45 in SFF).  I was a slightly leery at first since it looked orange to me.  She applied a primer, but I didn't catch which one, the 170 and then the finishing powder.  I liked it.  Not in love, but only because I think she used WAY too much! I don't have a seamless look, in fact it looks a little cakey, well maybe not cakey, lets just say you can tell I have on foundation.  I asked her about oily skin and she assured me that it would still hold up.  Its only been 2.5 hours and I've had to use my blot powder already.  I think I will still pick up a bottle, I can see this product has potential!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I went into Sephora today to get matched. The MUA came up with #170. I was a slightly leery at first since it looked orange to me. She applied a primer, but I didn't catch which one, the 170 and then the finishing powder. I liked it. Not in love, but only because I think she used WAY too much! I don't have a seamless look. I asked her about oily skin and she assured me that it would still hold up. Its only been 2.5 hours and I've had to use my blot powder already. I think I will still pick up a bottle, I can see this product has potential!_

 
I have played around with the coverage and found I need only half a pump from the bottle to do my own face.  The MA at the counter said a pump is good, but I felt cakey when I wore that much.  I am now using half and my 187 brush to apply.  A little goes *such* a long way.


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

when i use this, it makes my skin look dry, the foundation doesnt go on smoothly, when i look closely in my vanity mirror, it looks so uneven.. not like blotchy just like when you have really really dry skin and you put on makeup. i know i dont have dry skin, because this never happened with my other foundations... 
the first time i tried it was a sample.. and i thought it was just the sample.. maybe i gotten too dry or something, but i bought a new bottle and im still having the same problem.. 
I'm using my 183 brush to buff it on, because thats the same brush i use with all my liquid foundation. 

has anyone else had this problem before? ??!!!!??

ive been hearing sooo many fabulous reviews and so im wondering why im not getting the same results. :- [


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_when i use this, it makes my skin look dry, the foundation doesnt go on smoothly, when i look closely in my vanity mirror, it looks so uneven.. not like blotchy just like when you have really really dry skin and you put on makeup. i know i dont have dry skin, because this never happened with my other foundations... 
the first time i tried it was a sample.. and i thought it was just the sample.. maybe i gotten too dry or something, but i bought a new bottle and im still having the same problem.. 
I'm using my 183 brush to buff it on, because thats the same brush i use with all my liquid foundation. 

has anyone else had this problem before? ??!!!!??

ive been hearing sooo many fabulous reviews and so im wondering why im not getting the same results. :- [_

 

Heres some questions for you love, I might be able to figure out why its not working for you.

1: What skin type do you have?
2: Do you moisterize before your foundation?
3: Are you using a primer? - if so, which one?
4: Are you cleaning your foundation brush on a regular (ie. once a week) basis, and if so, which brush cleaner are you using?
5: Are you applying in a well lighted area, with natural light or light from lamps?

If you can answer me those questions I may be able to help you figure out the best way to use this foundation


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Heres some questions for you love, I might be able to figure out why its not working for you.

1: What skin type do you have?
2: Do you moisterize before your foundation?
3: Are you using a primer? - if so, which one?
4: Are you cleaning your foundation brush on a regular (ie. once a week) basis, and if so, which brush cleaner are you using?
5: Are you applying in a well lighted area, with natural light or light from lamps?

If you can answer me those questions I may be able to help you figure out the best way to use this foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are so sweet! <3

1. i have combination skin, i have my oily days, and then i get dry days.. 
2. i moisturize soo much before my foundation, today when i used the mufe HD foundation i used 3 different moisturizer. 1. clean and clear acne moisturizer, 2. philosophy purity 3. MAC studio moisture fix. and i exfoliated !!! (i know it sounds crazy..) 
3. i also used a primer. i used the smashbox hybrid primer... its basically the regular smashbox primer with a luminizor in it and you mix it together. 
4. i do clean my brush, ive been pretty good about it. 
5. i do my makeup in front of my vanity, which has a spot light. and my vanity mirror also has a built in light. 

i just found it quite strange because i did my makeup yesterday with my regular stuff and i didnt have this dryness problem.,, (i usually use 2 pumps studio fix and 1 pump giorgio armani luminous foundation.)
so today after i put on my foundation, it looked so dry, but when i use my finger to smooth it away.. it looked better. 

btw, ive also tried my 187 brush, gives the same results. (ive read through the thread and it seems like people like using the 187 brush for this)


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_you are so sweet! <3

1. i have combination skin, i have my oily days, and then i get dry days.. 
2. i moisturize soo much before my foundation, today when i used the mufe HD foundation i used 3 different moisturizer. 1. clean and clear acne moisturizer, 2. philosophy purity 3. MAC studio moisture fix. and i exfoliated !!! (i know it sounds crazy..)_

 
Its good that you take your skin care seriously. If I were you I would use a light cleanser everyday and an exfoliator only a few times a week. If you are applying more then one moisterizer your skin has the ability to become way too oily, try to find one that works well for your skin and stick to it. Remember, a little moisterizer goes a long way.
 Quote:

  3. i also used a primer. i used the smashbox hybrid primer... its basically the regular smashbox primer with a luminizor in it and you mix it together.  
 
Thats good, Smashbox makes great primers. If I were you I would check out MAC Matte or MUFE All Mat, its like a gel that you can apply over any problem areas (dry spots, zits, etc), and it helps your foundation glide on very smoothly. Its like Smashbox photofinish primer, except better! In my opinion, of course. 
 Quote:

  4. i do clean my brush, ive been pretty good about it.  
 
Awesome, I find that a dirty brush will make foundation application very tough. Before you use it (inbetween cleanings) make sure to wipe any excess foundation off on a rag or a paper towel, this will clean up your brush a bit and prepair it for the new foundation.
 Quote:

  5. i do my makeup in front of my vanity, which has a spot light. and my vanity mirror also has a built in light.  
 
Perfect, make sure to walk over to a mirror and check out your face atleast once while you're applying foundation, this will help you figure out where you need more or less.

 Quote:

  i just found it quite strange because i did my makeup yesterday with my regular stuff and i didnt have this dryness problem.,, (i usually use 2 pumps studio fix and 1 pump giorgio armani luminous foundation.)
so today after i put on my foundation, it looked so dry, but when i use my finger to smooth it away.. it looked better. 

btw, ive also tried my 187 brush, gives the same results. (ive read through the thread and it seems like people like using the 187 brush for this)  
 
The 187 is a great brush. I personally use the 109 because I like a stronger coverage, the 187 can tend to put things on slightly lighter then I like them. But the 187 is great.

Also, what powder are you using to set this foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also posted this at the top of the page - these are my steps for putting on this foundation.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*I find this foundation is very much what you make it to be. It's all in how you apply it.

This foundation makes my skin HD perfect and I wanted to let you guys know the steps I use to apply it. If you would like, maybe I'll even do a video on it.*

*
Step 1:* Apply a primer of your choice. I use MUFEs green primer. I would use their primers because they are light and go on like a moisturizer, and don't ball up on your skin. 

*Step 2:* Use MAC's MATTE or MUFE's ALL MAT, and put that on top of pimples, wrinkles, general imperfections that you would like to smooth out. I use it mostly on the top of my cheeks where my pores are very big, the MAC matte fills them and then the foundation doesn't sink in and make them more noticeable.

*Step 3:* Let the primers sit for five minutes or so, they will take to your skin better this way.

*Step 4:* Take your foundation brush. Either 187 or 109 (which I use), and put a squirt of foundation on your brush. Start at one area, say your left cheek, and dab the foundation all over your cheek, but sparingly. Then begin to lightly dab, spread out, and rub in the foundation with your brush. Repeat this step in different areas of your face until its covered. You don't need to put it anywhere above your the very tops of your cheeks, thats what your eye concealer is for. If you apply too much in that area it will look cakey when you put your concealer on. Don't forget to get the sides of your nostrils which most people forget.

*Step 5:* Conceal. I use Cliniques All About Eyes Concealer, dab it on with the wand and then leave it for 30 seconds to warm up to your skin, then take a brush (I use the 252) to spread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your concealer and foundations are the right color for you, the two will have no trouble meshing together and it will look just like one not two products.

*Step 6:* Spray Fix +. (This is optional, or you can do it after the powder. I prefer it before the powder... it gives a more flawless look)

*Step 7:* Let your face dry - which should only take a minute or so.

*Step 8*: Take a light fluffy face brush, I use MAC's 136, open your HD powder and put a very small amount of product in the lid. Swirl the brush in the cap, and apply very lightly on your face, do not press or buff, just lightly sweep the brush over your face. You will see the foundation matte-ify with even a very small amount of powder.

*Step 9*: Blush, highlight, etc.

*It doesn't take as long as it looks, It was just important that I explain in detail because I think this foundation is very much what you make it.*_


----------



## alka1 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I actually had the same problem as joojoobss. I couldn't get the foundation to look right - it would stick to dry spots and wouldn't blend properly. This was after moisturizing, exfoliating, and using a primer.

 I was about ready to give up until I tried spraying Fix+ on my skin first. Then I applied the HD foundation over the Fix+ once my skin was moist, not wet. It went on smoothly and didn't catch any dry spots. 

I also found that using a little plastic dish helps a lot (like the ones that come with the MSF powders.) I pour one pump of foundation, then gently tap the brush over it to make sure that the bristles get an even coating of color. It works great


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I finally went out to get a sample from Sephora. I'm waiting till I finish that to get my bottle.  For reference, I'm C40 and am matched with #128


----------



## babyleese (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Any super acne-prone ladies here use this foundation?  I'm pretty acne-prone and I'd like to try it, but I'm scared it'll make me break out >.<.  Also, the MUFE counters here don't give out samples so I can't try it out for a few days before I buy it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyleese* 

 
_Any super acne-prone ladies here use this foundation? I'm pretty acne-prone and I'd like to try it, but I'm scared it'll make me break out >.<. Also, the MUFE counters here don't give out samples so I can't try it out for a few days before I buy it._

 
I am acne prone around my chin and have had no issues with the HD foundation.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyleese* 

 
_Any super acne-prone ladies here use this foundation? I'm pretty acne-prone and I'd like to try it, but I'm scared it'll make me break out >.<. Also, the MUFE counters here don't give out samples so I can't try it out for a few days before I buy it._

 

Hehe you're looking at her! I am super acne prone.
All MAC foundations make me break out, Bare escentials makes me break out, everything haha.

But not MUFE HD. This foundation hasn't caused me to have a single break out. I used to get atleast one or two everyday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but no more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Changing my foundation was a big help, so was making sure I was using the right skin care, etc.

But this foundation has only helped my skin in general.
Id definitely suggest it.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Blindpassion, the MUFE HD foundation spokesperson!!! lol


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Thanks everyone...I'll definitely get a sample the next time I go to Sephora!


----------



## babyleese (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

*blindpassion,* you've been a great help in this thread! =)  I took the plunge and bought MUFE HD and it's been awesome so far.

I have a question about the MUFE HD green primer...does it actually help the foundation stay on longer?  I've read some reviews and mose say it's good at correcting redness, but it's not that great as an actual primer.  I have combo, acne-prone skin and I'm looking for a new primer that keeps foundation on and makes it last longer...I've tried:
- Smashbox - clogged pores
- Monistat - clogged pores
- Shiseido - irritated and made my skin itchy
- MAC P&P SPF 50 - dried my skin out like crazy! to the point of flakiness  
And when I use only the foundation, I eventually turn into an oily mess.  I'd like to try the MUFE green primer to help correct some redness I have, but it'd be great if it actually works as a primer as well.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

babyleese, the MUFE Green HD Primer is what I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a lot of redness and discoloration problems in my face due to previous acne and scarring. I find the HD primers go on more like moisturizer and color corrector, and less like a primer - which is fine. I use the Green HD primer after I have cleaned my face and used a light moisturizer. After the HD primer, I put on what would be considered a real primer and less of a "corrector"

I use MAC's Matte (MUFE All Mat works too, but I like MAC's better.) 

I put this mostly in problem areas, such as my cheeks where my pores are larger, my nose where foundation tends to sink into my pores, and anywhere I have bumps, as it smoothes them out and preps your face for a flawless foundation application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let the HD primer dry before using another primer on top, put a VERY small amount of each on your face. If you use too much, it tends to build up and get flaky on your skin.

Let me know if theres anything else I can help you with.

I've got to say, I have serious redness and scarring, and after using the steps I just described... I get compliments on my flawless skin. If they only knew, hehe.


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i lightened up quite a bit since i got the mufe & i got the 135 which is now to dark for me--if ur nw30 i would go with the 135 or 145 hth! sorry i just now seen the question--ps i have my mufe 135 for sale 90% full if ur interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_have you find your MUFE foundation color?I am nw30 and I need help to choose right color for me.Since there is no MUFE in my country I have to order it online.pls help me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Fast forward to today.... I used this for about 6 weeks or so before going back to some of my other foundations. I don't know what changed, but I am no longer as in love with this as I was when I first bought it at all. I find that it does look more caked now than it seemed to in the beginning and sitting on top of my skin versus looking flawless. My skin type is still the same, no more or less dry/oily than before.

Although, I don't find this necessarily different from any other foundation experience I've had (where I like it a lot for a while and then rediscover my love for another foundation), I will not be rushing out to buy a replacement bottle at $40 any time soon. I do still use it once and a while, but don't find that it has the staying power as it seemed to when I first tried it. Go figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently, I am generally not even using a foundation, just some concealer for circles and Natural MSF. I think the next thing I'm going to try is the Smashbox Halo Perfecting Powder._

 
Thank you so much for this post! I wore my HD foundation yesterday and I had the same effect as you, it looked & felt cakey and it did just look like it was sitting on top of my skin. I had been wearing it religiously for a while, just about everyday but I feel like the 117 is too light for my skin, it just doesn't match the rest of me. Although I do not tan anymore, my body still has a nice glow and my face doesn't match up with my neck & body anymore.
I've had a crappy breakout this past week because of Aunt Flo coming for her "visit" next week (TMI I know!) and all I used was my Studio Finish concealer on my problem areas, then put on the HD foundation, topped it with the HD powder and it looked so obvious.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

hey ladies...i just purchased MUFE HD Foundation the other day and just for reference I'm NC 35 and my mom is NC 30 so we were both matched for 117...HTH anyone who was wondering what shade they might be...


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_hey ladies...i just purchased MUFE HD Foundation the other day and just for reference I'm NC 35 and my mom is NC 30 so we were both matched for 117...HTH anyone who was wondering what shade they might be... _

 
I'm a 117 and I'm an NW20, much lighter than you. How does it look on your skin? It's actually too pale for me now.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_hey ladies...i just purchased MUFE HD Foundation the other day and just for reference I'm NC 35 and my mom is NC 30 so we were both matched for 117...HTH anyone who was wondering what shade they might be... _

 
Im extremely shocked that you are MAC NC 35 and MUFE HD 117.

That cant be right.
You can see by my avatar, I am white as a ghost.
Almost lighter then NC15... and MUFE HD 117 is my EXACT match.

How does this look on you?
I would take a look at it out in the daylight - it seems much too light for you.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im extremely shocked that you are MAC NC 35 and MUFE HD 117.

That cant be right.
You can see by my avatar, I am white as a ghost.
Almost lighter then NC15... and MUFE HD 117 is my EXACT match.

How does this look on you?
I would take a look at it out in the daylight - it seems much too light for you._

 
I'm shocked as well. I'm NC25 and 117 is absolutely too light for me. In the sunlight, the difference between my face & the rest of my body would be very noticeable  =/


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_hey ladies...i just purchased MUFE HD Foundation the other day and just for reference I'm NC 35 and my mom is NC 30 so we were both matched for 117...HTH anyone who was wondering what shade they might be... _

 
Have to agree with everyone above. I'm NC15-ish, yellow undertones, and 117 is my best match. Could you maybe mean 127 matched you as an NC35?


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_Has anyone here that's Nc37-Nc40 bought this foundation? If so, what color did you get or recommend to get. Thanks._

 

Color matched for 155


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_hey ladies...i just purchased MUFE HD Foundation the other day and just for reference I'm NC 35 and my mom is NC 30 so we were both matched for 117...HTH anyone who was wondering what shade they might be... _

 
117 sounds too light for you.. i'm NC35 as well & was matched to #128.  

i'm less tan now, can anyone suggest 1 & 2 shades lighter than 128 to try?  tia


----------



## alka1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm NC30-35 and use #123 in HD foundation. It's a perfect match


----------



## aquaracer (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_117 sounds too light for you.. i'm NC35 as well & was matched to #128. 

i'm less tan now, can anyone suggest 1 & 2 shades lighter than 128 to try? tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you may want to try 127 (this is for NC30/NC35)

also check out the MUFE/MAC Foundation Shade Conversion Thread, there was a post from _Ikara _for color matching.


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i was nw30 & matched to mufehd 145! i have stopped tanning and am now nw20 & match mufehd 125 if it helps anyone!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wynchester76* 

 
_i was nw30 & matched to mufehd 145! i have stopped tanning and am now nw20 & match mufehd 125 if it helps anyone!!!!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was just gonna post in the recommendation thread but I saw this post. I'm an NW30 as well


----------



## amyzon (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

WOW.  I've been using my sample of 117 for about a week now and I'm so blown away.  I now realize the shade I was using in F&B was FAR too dark for my skin tone.  117 melts right into my skin and looks sooo natural, and I can really build it up for more coverage where I want it.  
-I definitely prefer to apply it with my CS 187 dupe rather than a sponge (which was my preference with F&B).  
-The finish is between a dewy and a matte.  It's PERFECT.  Today I didn't want to look matte because I've been so dry, so I amped up the moisturizer and didn't set with any powder after foundation, and it has looked perfectly moisturized and glowy all day long.  It's one of the few foundations I've used that doesn't feel sticky when it's not set with powder, which is very nice.  VERY long lasting.  
-Great texture - feels very soft on my skin after applying.  
-It has not made me breakout, and this is a HUGE selling point for me!  

I will be purchasing next paycheck.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

girls I need help matching a shade!!!

My mom uses MAC Face and Body in N2. 

Does anyone know what she would be in HD? Im thinking 118,

115 and 120 did not work, 125 was too dark.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^ Isn't N2 along the lines of NW20? If so, according to this chart 118 would be right:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/m...ersion-128892/


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Yea I was thinking 118, I was just hoping someone who was N2 knew their match in MUFE HD


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I just bought the HD foundation and it's great but i had a question about the jar... Is it possible to actually screw it open? I sorta tried and couldn't get it open. I may be weird but I actually like using the bottle on the old f&b foundation, I don't really like the pump. I am used to swirling my brush around the bottle and doing it that way, I don't like having to swirl it around on my hand... 

Also once the bottle is almost gone I would like to get the last bit out and it's hard to do it with a pump... Does the bottle unscrew? I didn't try it with much force because I don't want to break it... Is there a way to unscrew it?


----------



## macosophy (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_I just bought the HD foundation and it's great but i had a question about the jar... Is it possible to actually screw it open? I sorta tried and couldn't get it open. I may be weird but I actually like using the bottle on the old f&b foundation, I don't really like the pump. I am used to swirling my brush around the bottle and doing it that way, I don't like having to swirl it around on my hand... 

Also once the bottle is almost gone I would like to get the last bit out and it's hard to do it with a pump... Does the bottle unscrew? I didn't try it with much force because I don't want to break it... Is there a way to unscrew it?_

 

yes the bottle does unscrew just keep trying.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macosophy* 

 
_yes the bottle does unscrew just keep trying._

 
Thanks!  I tried with all my might but can't unscrew it. I'll have to ask my stronger friend to come over and do it for me... lol


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Focus on the pump part, not the whole black cap. The pump part comes off with a quick turn and pull. But I dont think the entire black cap surrounding comes off.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Focus on the pump part, not the whole black cap. The pump part comes off with a quick turn and pull. But I dont think the entire black cap surrounding comes off._

 
Thank u ... i got it to unscrew by screwing the top of the black cap, not the bottom...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hi everyone! I'm from Australia so it's not so simple for me to go get a colour match in person.. I'm NW20 in Studio Fix fluid and powder.. I actually got my hands on Mat Velvet + samples in #20 and 25, they both seemed slightly too light for me, maybe almost too "pale pink". I'm still confused about these pink/yellow/beige undertones thing.. My veins don't look blue OR green, they're kind of dark teal I guess so they could be blue or green haha. Also, I'm pale in winter but in summer I tan really well, I don't burn.. I have brown hair and hazel eyes so I'm just not sure.

I've read people who are NW20 saying they use 115 AND 125 in HD so I'm even more confused about what colour to go for.

Help anyone?! I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hi everyone! I'm from Australia so it's not so simple for me to go get a colour match in person.. I'm NW20 in Studio Fix fluid and powder.. I actually got my hands on Mat Velvet + samples in #20 and 25, they both seemed slightly too light for me, maybe almost too "pale pink". I'm still confused about these pink/yellow/beige undertones thing.. My veins don't look blue OR green, they're kind of dark teal I guess so they could be blue or green haha. Also, I'm pale in winter but in summer I tan really well, I don't burn.. I have brown hair and hazel eyes so I'm just not sure.

I've read people who are NW20 saying they use 115 AND 125 in HD so I'm even more confused about what colour to go for.

Help anyone?! I'd really appreciate it!_

 
Def the 115.  It is a pink undertone and light enough for NW20.  The 118 is a bit darker and more neutral.  I'm NW20 and I use the 115 unless I am using a bit of self-tanner,then I mix some 118 with it.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hi everyone! I'm from Australia so it's not so simple for me to go get a colour match in person.. I'm NW20 in Studio Fix fluid and powder.. I actually got my hands on Mat Velvet + samples in #20 and 25, they both seemed slightly too light for me, maybe almost too "pale pink". I'm still confused about these pink/yellow/beige undertones thing.. My veins don't look blue OR green, they're kind of dark teal I guess so they could be blue or green haha. Also, I'm pale in winter but in summer I tan really well, I don't burn.. I have brown hair and hazel eyes so I'm just not sure.

I've read people who are NW20 saying they use 115 AND 125 in HD so I'm even more confused about what colour to go for.

Help anyone?! I'd really appreciate it!_

 

I'm NW20 in mac & 118 in MUFE... I have very nuetral undertomes


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I bought this foundation when I was in America last month, because it's really hard to get hold of in England.
I got matched to 117 which is perfect for me, however when I try to apply this foundation it somehow manages to look really cakey and noticable, even though my skin is oily, but at the same time hardly provides any coverage :[
My friend bought the foundation too, and it looks absolutely flawless on her.

I always cleanse, tone and moisturise before applying it and have tried it with and without primer, using a stippling brush, and using a regular foundation brush. 

I was just wondering if any of you had this same problem and if you have any tips on how I might get this to work for me?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmilyIsElectric* 

 
_I bought this foundation when I was in America last month, because it's really hard to get hold of in England.
I got matched to 117 which is perfect for me, however when I try to apply this foundation it somehow manages to look really cakey and noticable, even though my skin is oily, but at the same time hardly provides any coverage :[
My friend bought the foundation too, and it looks absolutely flawless on her.

I always cleanse, tone and moisturise before applying it and have tried it with and without primer, using a stippling brush, and using a regular foundation brush. 

I was just wondering if any of you had this same problem and if you have any tips on how I might get this to work for me?_

 
Hun I'm going to quote something I posted earlier in this thread for you.

 Quote:

 *I find this foundation is very much what you make it to be. It's all in how you apply it.

This foundation makes my skin HD perfect and I wanted to let you guys know the steps I use to apply it. If you would like, maybe I'll even do a video on it.*

*
Step 1:* _Apply a primer of your choice._ I use MUFEs green primer. I would use their primers because they are light and go on like a moisturizer, and don't ball up on your skin. 

*Step 2:* _Use MAC's MATTE or MUFE's ALL MAT_, and put that on top of pimples, wrinkles, general imperfections that you would like to smooth out. I use it mostly on the top of my cheeks where my pores are very big, the MAC matte fills them and then the foundation doesn't sink in and make them more noticeable.

*Step 3:* _Let the primers sit for five minutes_ or so, they will take to your skin better this way.

*Step 4:* _Take your foundation brush. Either 187 or 109 (which I use), and put a squirt of foundation on your brush._ Start at one area, say your left cheek, and dab the foundation all over your cheek, but sparingly. Then begin to lightly dab, spread out, and rub in the foundation with your brush. Repeat this step in different areas of your face until its covered. You don't need to put it anywhere above your the very tops of your cheeks, thats what your eye concealer is for. If you apply too much in that area it will look cakey when you put your concealer on. Don't forget to get the sides of your nostrils which most people forget.

*Step 5:* _Conceal._ I use Cliniques All About Eyes Concealer, dab it on with the wand and then leave it for 30 seconds to warm up to your skin, then take a brush (I use the 252) to spread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your concealer and foundations are the right color for you, the two will have no trouble meshing together and it will look just like one not two products.

*Step 6:* _Spray Fix +._ (This is optional, or you can do it after the powder. I prefer it before the powder... it gives a more flawless look)

*Step 7:* _Let your face dry_ - which should only take a minute or so.

*Step 8*: _Take a light fluffy face brush_, I use MAC's 136, open your HD powder and put a very small amount of product in the lid. Swirl the brush in the cap, and apply very lightly on your face, do not press or buff, just lightly sweep the brush over your face. You will see the foundation matte-ify with even a very small amount of powder.

*Step 9*: _Blush, highlight, etc_.

*It doesn't take as long as it looks, It was just important that I explain in detail because I think this foundation is very much what you make it.*


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Thankyou :]
I've realised that I definately dont leave much time for my primer to set before I apply my foundation, so this might be the problem.
I'll try it out your way tomorrow and let you know how it goes.


----------



## evilrose (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

has anyone finished the bottle yet?  i was wondering how ppl got to the bottom part of the foundation where the pump doesn't really work to get all the product out.


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Hello ladies! I have a few questions about this foundation. I have owned it for over a month now, and I have a such a hard time applying it. I have acne and very dry spotsall over my face, so when I apply it, it looks very dry and cakes together in those places, including my forehead (inherited wrinkles...ugh, I am only 22!). I use moisturizer and primer, but it does not seem to do the trick. Any ideas? Also, I use my Mac 188 to apply and I do not rush through it. I really need help b/c I plan on  using this foundation in my wedding, but I definitely do not want those wrinkles and dry spots showing up. Agh!!!! Well, thank you all for your time.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

How can I get a sample of this to try?


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_How can I get a sample of this to try?_

 

You can go to any Sephora store and tell them you'd like a sample of the foundation. They will fix you up a free sample just like that. They will even help you find a macth if you are not sure what # foundation you are.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DownInAHole* 

 
_You can go to any Sephora store and tell them you'd like a sample of the foundation. They will fix you up a free sample just like that. They will even help you find a macth if you are not sure what # foundation you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Is it in a packet or something that I can take with me? I want to try it outside in the daylight, not in the store.


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_Is it in a packet or something that I can take with me? I want to try it outside in the daylight, not in the store._

 
Yes, they put it in a package so you can take it home and use it when you would like.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DownInAHole* 

 
_Hello ladies! I have a few questions about this foundation. I have owned it for over a month now, and I have a such a hard time applying it. I have acne and very dry spotsall over my face, so when I apply it, it looks very dry and cakes together in those places, including my forehead (inherited wrinkles...ugh, I am only 22!). I use moisturizer and primer, but it does not seem to do the trick. Any ideas? Also, I use my Mac 188 to apply and I do not rush through it. I really need help b/c I plan on using this foundation in my wedding, but I definitely do not want those wrinkles and dry spots showing up. Agh!!!! Well, thank you all for your time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you use AHA lotion?  I have dry, flakey skin and anytime I use a liquid or cream foundation it looks horrible.  So I have to make sure to exfoliate with an AHA lotion to keep the flakies away.  Other than that, the only thing that doesn't look bad is a powder foundation.  Kind of weird since I am putting it on dry skin, but it doesn't 'stick' to the dry spots like liquid does.


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I haven't heard of AHA lotion. May I ask what it is? And thanks for the advice!!! Wow, that's crazy about the powder foundation because looks bad on me too because of my dry skin.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DownInAHole* 

 
_I haven't heard of AHA lotion. May I ask what it is? And thanks for the advice!!! Wow, that's crazy about the powder foundation because looks bad on me too because of my dry skin._

 
It is Alpha Hyrdoxy Acid lotion.  It is alternative to using a physical exfoliant like a scrub, and I find it much more effective.  Plus I can use it every day.  Many companies make it, but one I have used and really liked is Neutrogena's Healthy Skin lotion.  I use it under my moisturizer.  I just finished that bottle, so I am going to try the Paula's Choice AHA next since I have liked a lot of her other products.  I rely a lot on Paula's reviews, so if you go to Beautypedia you can find some reviews on different AHA lotions.  I highly recommend it to anyone with flakey skin.  It is an exfoliant, so test a small area first.. it can tingle, but it's just working.  If it burns or causes irritation, try a lower concentration.  4% is good for really sensitive skin, or you can use 8% or 10%.  I prefer 10% and even though I do have sensitive skin, I "worked my way up" to 10%.  Hope it works for you!  I know how horrible flakey skin can make the best makeup look!  It's frustrating!


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Wow, thank you so much. This will definately come in handy when I do my wedding makeup!


----------



## alka1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

After several months of owning this foundation and trying out different ways to apply it, I have finally found a method I like.

I've used the 190, 187, 109 and even the 180 and it seems like no matter how I tried the foundation just looked unnatural. I have oily skin with dry surface, so it was hard to buff the foundation without making it look streaky.

I finally settled on the 180 brush and, although it worked rather well, the shape of the brush was awkward to blend liquid foundation with. It was also a little too big. So I switched to the MUFE HD Kabuki. I liked it a lot better because it was synthetic (I feel synthetic works better with creams/liquids) and it was a bit smaller and stiffer. 

The MUFE HD has been working great until I decided to try it a different way. I dampened the brush with a small amount of water (you want damp bristles, not wet). This keeps the brush from absorbing too much foundation and allows it to blend flawlessly (the bristles glide over the skin a lot more easily)

For those who don't know, the beauty blender sponge tends to work the same way. If the sponge is a little damp, it tends to apply the foundation a lot more evenly.

I hope that helps someone that is still stuck trying to figure out how to apply this. I really liked this foundation before but now I love it!


----------



## erica_1020 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I would love to know what brush everyone likes to apply this?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

109


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i use the 109 also.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use the 190 and buff it with 180.

The 109 would work perfectly... I just don't own it.


----------



## Lizzie (May 1, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use my 187 and stipple my heart out.  I tend to use the 109 for cream foundations.


----------



## chavezwifey (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

hey girls, i need help after reading the whole thread, it seems most of you girls know whats the deal with the MUFE, in MAC in the winter time i'm NC40/42 and in summer i really dont wear foundation but i wear NC 42 and when i really get tan i can wear nc44.. i just order MUFE HD 170 and now it seems its going to be waaay dark for me, any advice ?


----------



## pinkhalo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I also bought 170 which was too dark....153 turned out to be perfect instead...but i know as i get darker over the summer i will mix the two


----------



## chavezwifey (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

this sucks, i have to wait and see, if not, i'll get the 153 :/ 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkhalo* 

 
_I also bought 170 which was too dark....153 turned out to be perfect instead...but i know as i get darker over the summer i will mix the two_


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chavezwifey* 

 
_hey girls, i need help after reading the whole thread, it seems most of you girls know whats the deal with the MUFE, in MAC in the winter time i'm NC40/42 and in summer i really dont wear foundation but i wear NC 42 and when i really get tan i can wear nc44.. i just order MUFE HD 170 and now it seems its going to be waaay dark for me, any advice ?_

 
I'm in the same colour range as you, and I found that 153 was perfect with my winter tones, but recently I noticed that the colour was looking a bit off.  I just recently picked up 170, which is too dark for me right now, but I'm content to custom mix them as I get progressively darker over the next few months.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm going to give this a try. Do any of you oily ladies have a problem with oxidation? I am a grease ball and currently use MAC SFF in NC45.  Its looks good when I put it on, but by the end of the day I am day glo orange.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I wear MAC SFF NC45 as well I have been wearing MUFE HD for a week now and it is hot as hell here., sweating like a mugggg...and I have experienced non of the oxidation I normally get from some of the MAC foundations. It does not go Terracotta on me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Has anyone tried mixing MUFE HD 110 and 117? 117 is too dark, 110 is too pink for me


----------



## alka1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I'm going to give this a try. Do any of you oily ladies have a problem with oxidation? I am a grease ball and currently use MAC SFF in NC45.  Its looks good when I put it on, but by the end of the day I am day glo orange._

 
never had any oxidation problems here. color stays true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still loving this foundation!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I wear MAC SFF NC45 as well I have been wearing MUFE HD for a week now and it is hot as hell here., sweating like a mugggg...and I have experienced non of the oxidation I normally get from some of the MAC foundations. It does not go Terracotta on me._

 
What shade do you wear in HD, Tish?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I wear 173


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I've been lurking and now I'm de-lurking as this thread has caused spontaneous retail therapy.

Stopped by Sephora after work today and picked it up. I'm NW15 and was matched to 115. We'll see how it goes in the morning.


----------



## stephhh. (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I recently bought this foundation with high expectations but I was quite dissapointed with the outcome...I had many problems with the application of the foundation as well. My skin tends to very dry (without moisturizer), but throughout the day it tends to get oily and i also tend to break out. When i applied this foundation, it did not go on smoothly - even with primer, instead it became really blotchy and my skin began to look flaky. But as the day wore on, it started to look better and the flakiness went away (Maybe because my skin gets oiler throughout the day?) I really do like how this foundation lasts long - even through rainy weather, and I would like to give it another chance. My only real problem is the initial application... Any suggestions? Should I just return it and try another foundation?


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I swear by the Sonia Kashuk Blending Sponge for this foundation.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

well, I've finally decided that shade 123 is a bit too light for my skintone. It's a great neutral shade, but just a tad too light. I've been thinking of getting shade 128 (which was a great match, but was a little too dark) and mixing them together. 

I'm not exactly happy about having to buy two shades.. but if it means i'll get a perfect match then I guess it'll be worth it. Anybody here have to buy two shades to custom blend their own color? The foundation isn't exactly cheap at $40 so i'm still not sure if I'm willing to take the plunge and buy two different colors.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm going to try mixing 110 and 117 from samples and see what happens. 117 is too dark and possibly too yellow for me. 110 is lighter but super pink.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_well, I've finally decided that shade 123 is a bit too light for my skintone. It's a great neutral shade, but just a tad too light. I've been thinking of getting shade 128 (which was a great match, but was a little too dark) and mixing them together. 

I'm not exactly happy about having to buy two shades.. but if it means i'll get a perfect match then I guess it'll be worth it. Anybody here have to buy two shades to custom blend their own color? The foundation isn't exactly cheap at $40 so i'm still not sure if I'm willing to take the plunge and buy two different colors._

 
Have you tried the Face & Body...I find the colors are a lot more forgiving since it is a bit more sheer


The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Face and Body Foundation

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing


----------



## alka1 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Have you tried the Face & Body...I find the colors are a lot more forgiving since it is a bit more sheer


The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Face and Body Foundation

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing_

 
thanks Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have heard good reviews about the F+B as well.. will definitely look into it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

^^ You can call the NYC MUFE store for samples (212-941-9337) so at least you'll know if you like your mixture before spending $80.


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm using it in 120 at the moment and, while I love it, it's not quite dark and yellow enough right now.  It's not HUGELY noticeable, but I don't really like walking around with my body being a more dark golden shade and my face looking a little pale in comparison (I just want to match up!).  Also, adding bronzer doesn't work completely as it's not adding a more yellow shade, just darkening my face.  I'm in the UK so I think we can only get shades ending in 0 and 5, so any ideas on what foundation I could maybe mix in with my 120 to get it more to my liking?  I was thinking of getting hold of a sample of 140 and adding a small amount of it to the 120, but I could be barking up the wrong tree.  Also I can't see the shades in person as MUFE isn't available in Northern Ireland, so I'm just going off all the online swatches that people here have kindly posted.

Thanks in advice for any help!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

which mufe hd do u reccomend?
I'm revlon cs natural beige and I want yellow undertone.
Revlon cs Early Tan is one tone too darko for me.
PLS help!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Posted in the blog today: Make Up For Ever | HD Elixir Review | Specktra.Net


----------



## kathyp (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Yay! I finally got  to try this today. I tested 110, 115 and 117. 117 was far too yellow (I'm an NW15 leaning to the "W" side), so I asked for a sample of 110 and 115.

Sorry for the bad cell phone pic:




(l-r: 110, 115)

Both look florid on my icky white hands, but both blended well on my face. I couldn't tell much of a difference except that the 115 was a little more neutral. I'm slightly favoring it over the 110. (I have a lot of red in my face, but I prefer a neutral foundation.)

Disappointingly, what I really wanted to check out,  their Face & Body in 36 and 38, wasn't there. The lightest shade they had was, I think, 20 and it was a little too dark for me.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

The more I hear about this foundation the more I want to try it. Now just have to find out if/where it is available in Australia. Time for more research...oh well I guess the housework will just have to wait.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Last night after I posted that, I did half my face in 115 and half in 110 to compare the two. I'm pretty sure 115 is my shade, though 110 just makes my face look brighter, rather than lighter as a too light foundation normally would. (It would probably be a good winter color.) 115 makes me look like I'm wearing no makeup at all -- which is a good thing. 

I'm not completely sold, though. The formula's a bit dry. I have really dry skin with the fine, dry lines so many of us in our mid-thirties start noticing, and even on well-moisturized skin it was a little matte for my taste.


----------



## Superkaz (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

So no joke, I have been reading every single post in this thread.

I have not found anyone who is a NW40 in studio sculpt.
Any recommendations? Pretty please....


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I use the 117 but mix it with Chanel Blanc (a discontinued product..sigh) and it works well. I love it for the summer as it gives me nice sheer coverage


----------



## Superkaz (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

So from these 2 pictures, which one do you think is the best match to the MW40?

MUFE+HD+2+(Medium).jpg (image)

Studio+Sculpt+NW+(Medium).jpg (image)

(thanks to KarlaSugar)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

in case anyone is interested, I went and got matched for HD foundation in 118 this weekend. I wear SFF in NW25/30 and SS in NW25 for reference. I tried the 123 too but that one is a bit too yellow for me. I got my sample and so far I likey! I think I will g back and get a full size jar


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

*ATTENTION ANYONE who wears MUFE HD in:*
*110*
*117*
*118*
*127*
*135*
*140*
*155*
*180...*

*What colors are you in MAC foundations?*

I am using these specific colors in my kit and am hoping to tape to the bottom the MAC foundation equivilant, because I know a lot of my clients tend to know their MAC numbers, it will take less time for me to match them if I know the MAC to MUFE equivilant. I know some charts have been made on various sites, but I trust specktra members the most. Thx a bunch everyone.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*ATTENTION ANYONE who wears MUFE HD in:*
*110*_

 
Lighter than NW15. Maybe an NW10 or 5. It's quite pink-toned.

Edit: Someone on MUA who wears N3 in Studio Fix uses 110. I'd say it's a bit cool-toned for an N3. Closer to the old "W" shades for anyone old enough to remember 90s MAC.


----------



## makeba (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_So from these 2 pictures, which one do you think is the best match to the MW40?

MUFE+HD+2+(Medium).jpg (image)

Studio+Sculpt+NW+(Medium).jpg (image)

(thanks to KarlaSugar)_

 
i dont know if this helps but i wear nw40 in studio fix and wear mufe 170 HD and its perfect for me.


----------



## Superkaz (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i dont know if this helps but i wear nw40 in studio fix and wear mufe 170 HD and its perfect for me._

 
Thank you for taking the time to reply, very nice of you.

I hear the Studio Sculpt is a bit darker or lighter than the usual other foundations so now I am even more confused lol


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Alright. The long awaited Elixir Review.

I did a full face on my mom, and applied Elixir as the first step (her skin was clean). It is part glycerin, and you can definitely tell - it holds that type of milky constancy. It looks thick, and it applies in a very thin layer and absorbs quickly and dries quickly. I used it around her eyes as well, since MUFE suggests that it will tone down puffiness. I let it dry for about 3 minutes, and then I put the MUFE HD Primer in Neutral (the white one) on her skin. I immediately noticed once the elixir dried that her skin looked and felt much more moisturized, and much softer. She has some dry spots around her nose and those were pretty much gone. Her skin had a natural luminance to it which I was impressed with. I let the HD primer dry and then applied the HD foundation. My mom has always had an issue with foundation not gliding over her skin nicely, since shes older and her skin is very normal, sometimes she finds it hard for foundations to glide and blend nicely - but that elixir prepped the skin in a way that was just a dream to apply foundation on top of. I had no issues blending and moving the foundation, and it didn't tug at her skin as much as it does sans Elixir. Instead of using concealer over her dry spots, wrinkles, etc, I didn't have too. Her skin was in good enough shape before foundation that I didn't need to conceal a bunch of stuff after foundation. I was impressed. I also used the Line filler from MAC mixed with some Matte gel in her surface wrinkles before foundation. 

The foundation set in, and as HD tends to, gave her a great natural glowing complexion. When I was done her face she commented on how glowly her skin was, usually her skin looks dull, even with a good foundation.

She said it felt cool and moisturizing, and felt mikly while it was going on, but very refreshing, and she said her skin felt smoother and softer after it had dried.

Over all, I'm giving this two big thumbs up.

BUT that being said, for someone like me (oily skin) I wouldn't at all recommend this. I will only be using this on clients. As wonderful as it is, my skin doesn't need that type of moisture boost.

Also, I mixed the Elixir with the full coverage MUFE concealer before I applied it under her eyes, and it made it very moisturizing and smooth.


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_Thank you for taking the time to reply, very nice of you.

I hear the Studio Sculpt is a bit darker or lighter than the usual other foundations so now I am even more confused lol_

 
maybe if you call the mufe boutique and see if an artist can help you compare the product with other shades and get some samples. i want some samples of matt velvet. good luck


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*


----------



## Mabelle (May 25, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm lighter than a NC 15 and i wear 117 in MUFE HD/ no. 20 in Mat velvet.
The makeupforever foundation ranges from lighter than MAC does, and they are less yellow. I can;t wear any of MAC foundations because of the heavy heavy yellow tones. MUFE has a lot more "nuances" to their shades.


----------



## monter (May 28, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I'm thinking of going to Sephora this weekend to try this and maybe the Mat Velvet as well... I've fallen out of love with my UD Surreal Skin cream to powder in this Chicago heat/humidity, and I've read a LOT or reviews on MUFE HD that say that it is long lasting, even in heat/sweat/oil...

Aaah, I'm so excited to try it.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

This is my HG foundation.  I finally got a chance to try it when Sephora opened up in the next town over from me.  As soon as I swatched it on my HAND, the pores disappeared.  I was shocked.  Never have I seen a foundation do that before.  I got matched in the store with 115, took it home and used it a few days.  I found this shade just a tad "off".  So, I returned it and got the next lightest shade 110.  PERFECTION!  It really does smooth out your pores - like a soft focus effect.  I use Murad Oil Control Mattifier as my primer.  $40/bottle

As for the HD powder, I feel it's not worth the money.  I got 100% silica spheres from TKB Trading for a fraction of the price and this is my setting powder.  

I would like to try the full cover concealer, but I will have to make a trip back to the store to swatch.  The online swatches on the MUFE website aren't very good.


----------



## monter (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For anyone interested, I got matched in this last night to a 115. I was wearing the Velvet Mat in 25 and I usually match to an NC20 at MAC.


----------



## karester (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I really like this foundation.  I was matched to 110 back in November I think.  It's a good shade for the winter on me, but now in the summer it is too light.  

I went to Sephora to sample 115 and 117 and 117 was too yellow. I never did get to try 115 because the SA refused to sample it for me saying it would make me look too pink in the summer.  I don't get why it was a big deal just to let me try it.

In MAC I've been matched to both NC/NW 20.


----------



## Jishin (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Can anyone please help me out? I want to try the HD foundation and I have no idea which shade I am. Where I live, you don't get matched and you can't try the foundations at the store! So I'd like to know which shade I am.

I am a bit lighter than NC15 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid (but I find that this one is a little bit too yellow for me)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

i think a 117 would be good for you if your slighty yellowy in undertone. 117 is a popular shade. if your more beigy go for 118


----------



## Jishin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i think a 117 would be good for you if your slighty yellowy in undertone. 117 is a popular shade. if your more beigy go for 118_

 
Thank you


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Dear Mufe Hd thank you for being my HG, For keeping the oilies away and being a perfect colour for me


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

I like this foundation but it is not Full coverage like they claim. It does soften the look of my pores and look nice in photos but it does not fully cover redness or discoloration in the slightest! I would say if doesn't even give medium coverage to those areas! But I do like the lightness and pore concealing properties


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cbh02b* 

 
_I like this foundation but it is not Full coverage like they claim. It does soften the look of my pores and look nice in photos but it does not fully cover redness or discoloration in the slightest! I would say if doesn't even give medium coverage to those areas! But I do like the lightness and pore concealing properties_

 
Hm for me, it seems to not do a whole lot for my pores but -does- cover well for me as far as spots go. And I have a fair bit of discoloration. Different skin, different results I guess


----------



## Teex (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cbh02b* 

 
_I like this foundation but it is not Full coverage like they claim. It does soften the look of my pores and look nice in photos but it does not fully cover redness or discoloration in the slightest! I would say if doesn't even give medium coverage to those areas! But I do like the lightness and pore concealing properties_

 
I agree with you that it isn't as full coverahe as they (and many other reviewers) have claimed- at least not on my skin. 

My skin is pretty even, no active pimples, so basically smooth texture but with hyper pigmentation after previous acne. MUFE HD does cover it up a bit, but not nearly enough that I would say it is full coverage. I've tried different application techniques (fingers, stippling, buffing) and so far buffing gives me the best coverage AND finish. I am in general very satisfied with this foundation. 

*HG product*!!! Even if it isn't full coverage


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 20, 2010)

*Please help with HD shade!*

Hello everyone! Can you help please? I'd like to know which shade of Mufe HD foundation I should get. I'm NW20 in Mac Studio Fix Fluid, NW25 in Studio Fix, NW20 in Studio Sculpt, NW25 in Select, Medium in Studio Tint. 
Thanks a lot in advance!
Iluvmac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but becoming a MUFE fan!


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Please help with HD shade!*

Temptalia has an amazing foundation matrix. Looking at NW25, other people have matched with 118, 127, 128.

Since that doesn't really narrow it down, if you goto Sephora's website here, they list out all the different shades and the description. 

Like 118 Flesh is for light skin with beige undertones. Or 127 Dark Sand is for medium skin with yellow undertones. Or 128 Almond is for medium skin with beige undertones.

If it is possible though, always goto a counter and check out the shades yourself and ask a MUA to help you find a shade. I don't know how things work in Italy >.<

Happy buying! =)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Please help with HD shade!*

I wear NW25 in studio fix fluid and MUFE HD 118 is my perfect match. MUFE 118 actually matches me much better than studio fix fluid. My skintone is light and neutral leaning slightly cool.

127 and 128 are both too dark on me even with a summer tan where i get to about NW30.

HTH


----------



## Misoxx (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

The foundation is a really nice foundation, and it covered acne scars and evens skin tone, however it kinda went gloopy after a while, and it has a slightly sticky and heavy feeling on the face. I wouldn't buy again, but it was nice to try.


----------



## keim (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

For reference I am 128 in MUFE HD and a mac SA matched me as a nc35-37 but I've never purchased a foundation from mac. I love MUFE HD...before I was applying it too heavily and it looked cakey on me but now I apply it with a lighter hand and I love the way it looks especially in photos. My other foundations have SPF so I always get that white cast in photos but with this foundation I don't. I finally purchased a full size this week. 

I would describe it as medium coverage not full at all. I'm used to light coverage foundations so for me this is enough. I do have hyperpigmentation and redness and it does the job. I don't like the heavy feeling of full coverage foundation.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

My Hd looked so bad on me today!! i was having the worst luck with foundation... 
1st i used the temptu on myself, and it was weird on my nose...
So i took it off, and then i used the HD, and it was just kind of sitting on top of my skin in this weird way. I usually LOVE the hd. I even set it, and i touched my face at one point, and it came off. Sooooo anoying.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: MUFE High Def Foundation!*

My skin has been acting up so bad this summer. After using face and body (by mufe) for the longest, I reached for my hd b/c I wanted more coverage and it was _horrible. _It was cakey and patchy. However, I moisturize before foundation (naturally) _and_ I miz a small amount in with my hd on the back of my hand. It also helps to build in layers instead of starting out with a glob of it on your face. Hopefully, Winter will get me back on track.


----------



## karester (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Please help with HD shade!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Hello everyone! Can you help please? I'd like to know which shade of Mufe HD foundation I should get. I'm NW20 in Mac Studio Fix Fluid, NW25 in Studio Fix, NW20 in Studio Sculpt, NW25 in Select, Medium in Studio Tint. 
Thanks a lot in advance!
Iluvmac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but becoming a MUFE fan!_

 
I am NW20 in both Studio Sculpt and the new Prolongwear, and with MUFE, I am 115.


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 28, 2010)

*MUFE HD foundation*

is mufe hd foundation just that good?? I been hearing such wonderful things about the products but i dont want to dish out 40 bucks for nothing. right now my favorite foundation is MAC select spf 15 foundation. which is light to medium cover and i have oily skin. would you recommend it to me ?


----------



## lilkay2nv (Nov 6, 2010)

YES! it is all the hype. i've used mac pro longwear, mac studio fix, and mac studio sculpt but my all time fav that i often reach for is mufe. it doesnt feel as heavy the coverage is great and the best part is, it photographs amazingly. if anything get a sample from sephora, try it out and see if u like it


----------



## nez_o (Nov 6, 2010)

*MUFE HD how long does a bottle last you?*

I was just wondering how long a bottle last you?  I've had mine since February, and use it a couple times a week, now I need another!


----------



## bell21 (Nov 7, 2010)

it'll vary depending on how much a person uses/how much coverage the need. I'd guess mine lasts me anywhere from 6-9 months, on average I use it 5x's a week.


----------



## gobayram (Nov 9, 2010)

i really like it. the color range is huge so you are sure to find something that works for you. im nw15 and use HD 115 i have oily skin but it definitely works for me i apply with a damp beauty blender for a flawless finish and cover


----------



## nkaujyi (Nov 9, 2010)

i don't wear it on a daily basis (probably 3x a week) and my bottle has lasted me a year and 3 months. it's only now starting to make those noises like the pump can't get any more product out..lol now that it's winter and my complexion is not as dark as my summer tone, it's a great time to go and buy another bottle!


----------



## nez_o (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe I'm just using too much.  I usually do 2 1/2 pumps, which I didn't think was a lot.


----------



## Ejka (Nov 11, 2010)

Besides the coverage, the application technique is another thing that can make a huge difference regarding the usage. I need 1 pump when I apply foundation with my fingers, whereas I need 2-3 pumps when I put it on with MAC's 180 buffer brush - the coverage being roughly the same. I guess brushes, sponges etc. can soak up a fair amount of product.


----------



## mrslid (Nov 11, 2010)

Will HD 110 work for me? F&B 38 is a good match. I'm a fairly neutral Nw10-15 (not sure since I've never found a MAC match). Thanks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2010)

I absoluletely adore the MUFE HD foundation. The wear is good and it photographs amazingly. I have combination skin and it works great for me. However, I've heard ppl with oily skin having difficulties with it. I would recommend MUFE mat velvet for your skin type  It's the best foundation for oily skin in the market IMO


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 27, 2011)

I recently bought the foundation in 117 and I'm still trying it out. The colour is a good match! Do you ladies finish with a dusting of loose powder all over or the foundation is good on it's own?


----------



## User38 (Feb 27, 2011)

msqqq.. I have that foundation in the exact same shade... I do use a loose powder over it as where I live it is hot most of the time.

  	It works well for me in my summer skin..lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks HG! It's hot and humid here too so I usually top off liquid foundation with Chanel loose powder. However I find the HD foundation more dry and harder to spread the powder all over with a brush. I've only tried it once though. Is it easier to powder with a puff? Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in need of some help. I have a tester of mufe in shade 125. And it looks nice on my skin but I think it's a tad too dark. Would 118 be better for me? 123 is way to orangy for me, and i find 120 a bit yellow.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 6, 2011)

VanillaCupcake said:


> I'm in need of some help. I have a tester of mufe in shade 125. And it looks nice on my skin but I think it's a tad too dark. Would 118 be better for me? 123 is way to orangy for me, and i find 120 a bit yellow.



 	I had the same problem, I tried 125, too dark, and 120 really yellow! I tested 118 and it was a ashy, grey-ish on me. 117 was the perfect match for me. It may be for you,too unless you have more natural-beige undertones and not yellow like me.


----------



## cavande (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll just add myself to the vast following MUFE HD Foundation has. Although Chanel Vitalumière is my HG foundation, I love using this one when I want a bit more coverage. It definitely lives up to its hype, and there's such a massive selection of colours! I imagine it'd be difficult for a person not to find a colour that matches them given the variety. I'm shade 118, and it matches my skintone perfectly.


----------



## amoona (May 29, 2011)

I recently picked up some samples of the foundation (I've had the powder forever) and was wondering what brush everyone recommends using with it?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 30, 2011)

Mac 109


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 30, 2011)

cavande said:


> I'll just add myself to the vast following MUFE HD Foundation has. Although Chanel Vitalumière is my HG foundation, I love using this one when I want a bit more coverage. It definitely lives up to its hype, and there's such a massive selection of colours! I imagine it'd be difficult for a person not to find a colour that matches them given the variety. I'm shade 118, and it matches my skintone perfectly.


  	Ditto! Chanel vitalumiere aqua is my HG now as well but I still go back to MUFE HD when I know i'll be photoraphed and want more coverage. I wear the same shade as u, 118,  btw


----------



## prettybrown (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the MUFE High Definition Foundation and it is awesome. I would advice everyone to try it.


----------



## Tami007 (Jan 13, 2012)

I do love MUFE HD foundation as I believe it's the best makeup I've tried but it appears as though I am between a #173 and #177...does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Tami007 (Jan 13, 2012)

When you use the HD 173, what colour powder do you set it with?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tami007 said:


> When you use the HD 173, what colour powder do you set it with?


  You can use the mufe hd powder. It's translucent. A fluffy brush, I light touch and you're good to go. I wear 173 and i use the HD powder no matter what foundation I wear.


----------



## Tami007 (Jan 14, 2012)

I use the MAC DARK Mineralizer with the #173...but I will try what you are suggesting with the inivisible powder and see what happens.  Have you ever tried mixing 173 and 177?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 14, 2012)

No. I 've never had to mix foundations b/c 173 is a perfect match for me.


----------



## rabideloise (Feb 19, 2012)

Tami007 said:


> I do love MUFE HD foundation as I believe it's the best makeup I've tried but it appears as though I am between a #173 and #177...does anyone else have this issue?



 	If you're in-between shades, try mixing one of them with a colored primer to add or detract warmth or cool tones. If you're between 173 and 177 try using the pink or yellow primer to find the best match. You can also try this with the other color correctors. Blue is going to make it lighter and brighter whereas yellow is going to make it darker and more yellow. If you need a combo of blue and yellow use the green primer.

  	You can also use the HD Elixir to thin out the foundation, making it more of a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## nico (May 14, 2012)

I was going to buy HD foundation for me ,but the mufe counter at Sephora didn't have tester for 117.I tried 115 and it looked good on me .But I didn't buy it because I know 115 has pink undertones and I have yellow undertones.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 1, 2012)

I want to try this in 110 so bad!!


----------



## vatsi78 (Aug 1, 2012)

i bought 177...initially it was ok...but when hours pass by..it made my face darker...i have a yellow undertone...any solutions for it?


----------



## MissTT (Aug 12, 2012)

rabideloise said:


> If you're in-between shades, try mixing one of them with a colored primer to add or detract warmth or cool tones. If you're between 173 and 177 try using the pink or yellow primer to find the best match. You can also try this with the other color correctors. Blue is going to make it lighter and brighter whereas yellow is going to make it darker and more yellow. If you need a combo of blue and yellow use the green primer.
> 
> You can also use the HD Elixir to thin out the foundation, making it more of a tinted moisturizer.


  	I own 173, but like the previous poster I'm b/w 173 and 177. (I feel like I'm _always _b/w foundation shades.) 173 is a little too olive for me past the checks and around the chin, but 177 is a little dark for the brighter parts of my face. When you say mix it with a primer would I have to swirl the primer into the product or would applying the primer then the foundation have the same effect? I realize I could just purchase the 177, but a) I'll likely lose some color soon with summer coming to an end; b) this foundation is pricey and I don't use it daily; and c) for me mixing colors is a pain in the butt. I'll end up wasting product and never duplicate the right color consistently - especially rushing in the morning before work.
  	I'm a makeup minimalist.


----------



## Magenta924 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have it in 125. Have to admit it is my favorite foundation.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 13, 2012)

I've used this on and off while trying out different foundations and I keep coming back to this. I use #123 and the yellow undertones in it match my skin very well. I do get shiny after a few hours, but that's expected. Even though the consistency of this foundation is thin, it covers well and can be layered for more coverage without feeling heavy or cakey. I always set this foundation with a loose powder by patting it then brushing off the excess. I've brushed powder to set it in the past and to me it seemed like it moved the foundation for me. Totally worth it especially with the IMATS discount I got.

  	For reference, I am NC30, 205 in MUFE Duo Mat, #30 in Cargo Blu Ray powder and Medium Beige in NYX's Stay Matte, But Not Flat powder foundation.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 19, 2012)

MissTT-- you want to swirl the primer color of your choice with the HD foundation. This has an entirely different effect than applying the primer to your face and then adding your foundation on top. You may have to play with the amount to get the color just right.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you, rabideloise. I went ahead and ordered 177 to see if it works. If not I'll return it and order a primer instead. I noticed I've gotten much more color this summer than I usually get which is strange b/c I've been using an SPF daily in my moisturizer which is new for me. I tan so easily though and it lasts for a really long time. It must have been from one good day out in the sun.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not sure there's a MUFE HD foundation color for me. I am fair and **neutral** - i am really between pink and yellow / cool and warm.

  	To test foundations, I take home samples from sephora because the lighting in there sucks so bad that testing in the shop only isn't good enough to tell how they really look on me.

  	It took me almost 2 years of testing nearly every foundation sephora carried to find one i liked and that wasn't too pink or too yellow. And now sephora doesn't carry it anymore, even on-line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So i took home samples of 117, 118, and 120. 117 was too yellow, 118 too dark, and, needless to say, 120 was way too dark.

  	The lighter shades are all described as leaning pink, which i don't. And i am not going to buy two foundations to blend them, it's just too expensive for me. However, i already have MUFE HD Color Correcting Primer in 2 (mauve), so i'll test rabideloise's recommendation and mix it with the 117 to see if that helps. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## poppytears (Nov 22, 2012)

I love my MUFE 120 color, I noticed that my face looks amazing on photos, too.


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 20, 2012)

just started using this foundation and wasn't too sure about it, until i purchased the MAC 187 brush...now i LOVE this foundation. it looks so gorgeous and flawless!


----------



## rabideloise (Feb 11, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I'm not sure there's a MUFE HD foundation color for me. I am fair and **neutral** - i am really between pink and yellow / cool and warm.  To test foundations, I take home samples from sephora because the lighting in there sucks so bad that testing in the shop only isn't good enough to tell how they really look on me.  It took me almost 2 years of testing nearly every foundation sephora carried to find one i liked and that wasn't too pink or too yellow. And now sephora doesn't carry it anymore, even on-line   So i took home samples of 117, 118, and 120. 117 was too yellow, 118 too dark, and, needless to say, 120 was way too dark.  The lighter shades are all described as leaning pink, which i don't. And i am not going to buy two foundations to blend them, it's just too expensive for me. However, i already have MUFE HD Color Correcting Primer in 2 (mauve), so i'll test rabideloise's recommendation and mix it with the 117 to see if that helps. Thanks for the great idea!


  Did mixing the primer into your foundation work for you?


----------



## lilinah (Feb 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 


		Did mixing the primer into your foundation work for you?


  	Wow! I forgot all about this! Still haven't tried it yet, but now that i'm reminded...


----------



## makeupbymerry (Apr 23, 2013)

I use MUFE HD powder with a loose powder with my loos powder and I get a perfect look.


----------



## niketyi (Apr 24, 2013)

So is 175 a new shade?


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Heatherette8 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC25-30 (in between) and have a very strong yellow undertones like this:
 http://cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Koh-Gen-Do-Foundation-swatch2-1024x498.jpg

 	Does anyone know the equivalent for MUFE HD Foundation? 127 or 140? I heard the 120 is lighter than SFF NC25. I'm around NC27. Thanks!


----------



## busybee (Apr 5, 2014)

vatsi78 said:


> i bought 177...initially it was ok...but when hours pass by..it made my face darker...i have a yellow undertone...any solutions for it?


  I know this was posted ages ago, but I'm glad to see that I'm not alone.  Has this happened to anyone else?  I don't recall the color change happening when I first bought the HD foundation, but it definitely became an issue as the bottle got older, so I chucked it assuming the foundation expired/got stale.


----------

